#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-22
<supersasho> prekladam z cestiny do slovenciny a s tymto slovom si neviem rady "napřimení"
<supersasho> vo vete: Tým pro IT se rozhodl pohnout současnou robustní rozlehlou sítí. Současný komunikační software měl být doplněn tak, aby podporoval napřímení podnikových procesů.
<supersasho> vcera som tu vojtovi pomahal s prekladom, tak sa dufam dnes najde dobra dusa co pomoze mne "0
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> tak vyzera to tak ze to je napriamenie po slovensky, kto by to bol cakal :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-24
<yunife> _Brano_, mna z teba klepne jednoho krasneho dne
<_Brano_> yunife: prečo? :D
<yunife> _Brano_, toho avatara co mas na modrom bratovi, tak ten je inac husty :-D
<_Brano_> yunife: to teda je ! :D :D :D:D
<myschak> bry rano
<myschak> yo
<myschak> tak co lamky, jak jde zivot
<freax> zdravim... :-)
<freax> mam dotaz... vim ze je to je kravina, ale jen me zajima jestli to jde... muzu nainstalovat xen v nativne virtualizovanym systemu a to jadro se xenem nabootovat? asi ne coz?
<flack> freax,  mysliz spustit xen hypervizor uz vo virtualizovanom stroji?
<freax> flack, jo jo... presne tak :-)
<flack> freax, je to fajn otazka tiez ma to dakedy napadlo ale vobec som to neskusal.. ale paravirtualizovacia by mozno isla ta nepotrebuje tie CPU z virtualizacnima instrukciami
<freax> flack: zkousel sem to na debianu, protoze ten narozdil od ubuntu 10.04 xen podporuje a ma ho i v repozitarich. jenze mi to vzdycky zamrzne kdyz chci nabootovat kernel se xenem... tak si rikam jestli delam neco spatne, nebo se to rozjet neda...
<flack> freax, no ja myslim ze su nejake live debian xen iso subory nie?
<flack> freax, co tak najprv skusit bootnut to live http://wiki.xen.org/xenwiki/LiveCD ??
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-25
<supersasho> najde sa dobra dusa co by mi pomohla nastavit x11vnc pri startupe gdm? :)
<FrostyX> lidi poradili by jste mi nekdo ? mam tu takovy problemek v Qt - http://pastebin.com/2iXeJcUP (na tom pastebinu je kod + problem)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-26
<freax> zdravim..
<freax> prosim vas mel bych dotaz... kdyz se pripojim nekam na server pres ssh a neco tam tvorim, kopiruju si soubory atd... kam se to uklada do logu?
<supersasho> teraz len tipujem, ale nebude to v /var/log/auth.log?
<supersasho> iked tam asi budu len pristupy
<freax> nekam se uklada urcite i aktivita prihlasenyho uzivatele ne?
<supersasho> no mala by sa, do syslogu sa neuklada? ked tak grep -r ssh \var\log\*
<supersasho> tam by ti malo vypisat aspon nieco, ak nie, tak potom bud nie je nastavene logovanie alebo je niekde uplne inde ale to uz netusim kde :)
<freax> ok... tak dik :-)
<supersasho> freax: nepouzivam ssh tak neviem povedat presne :) skus sa este neskor spytat, snad bude niekto vediet
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-27
<azuro> aojte nefunguje me  momentalne psmenko jedno  asi poznate  ake    ale   pointa  je   jinde
<azuro> ccel sem si nainstalovat uuntu na tower pc co sem si mimocodem postavil  ale  ak zapnu intalaci ubuntu 10,10 tak mi nespusti intalaci  protoze to cce  2.5gb na  instalacii a  plug in   eternet    ale nevidime  to asi disk nejde  me  to spustit 
<azuro> neaka rada  posim ?
<supersasho> no prva rada by bola pisat zrozumitelnejsie pretoze neviem teraz ze v com je problem.. nezobrazi sa disk pri instalacii?
<[ZOMB]> taky nejak nechapu co je mysleno jako problem :)
<azuro> problem je  v tom ze me  nefunguje  pismenko nasledujici po G v abecede  poto je to nesrozumitelne   a  problem v instalaci je   ze  nbootuje CD  okpak dam install a nam name  vyskoci okenko co potrebuje  k instalacii  prve je  misto na disku 2.5   a  tam mam krizek  a  nepusti me todalej  a to mam 1 TB disk 
<azuro> nu musim na  vecu ale jeste  se  pridu poradit :_)
<FrostyX> mno pises ze ti nefunguje pismenko 'h', ale uteklo ti jich teda trosku vic :)
<azuro> jo:-)
<[ZOMB]> jake jsou partitiony na tom disku a s jakym FS
<supersasho> hm.. asi sa nedozvieme ako ma ten disk rozdeleny.. myslism ze s tym dokazem kludne spat :)
<[ZOMB]> ja asi taky :))
<FrostyX> ja neusnu :-(
<[ZOMB]> :)
<supersasho> :)
<FrostyX> mam taky dotaz :) mam napsat kritiku na tema "problemy s dnesni mladezi" ... jak bych to mel jako kritizovat ? dokazal bych napsat mozna tak uvahu ... 
<[ZOMB]> trosek OT ne? ;)
<FrostyX> a ? sou tu sami chytri lidi :-D
<FrostyX> napsal bych ucitelce, ale tak nejak tu zrovna neni :-D
<FrostyX> tak to budu resit jinak ... strejda google mi nejake nasel, tak se inspiruju :)
<supersasho> sry FrostyX ja som dnes strasne utahany z celeho dna, takze mi to uz asi ani nemysli.. kazdopadne ti zasrani sedia viac za pocitacom jak su vonku a holduju alkoholu vo velmi skorom veku.. to su temy, na ktorych sa da rozpisat ajajaaaaaj :)
<supersasho> na vsetko ostatne je tu Google (akakolvek podobnost s reklamou na platobne karty je cisto nahodna)
<FrostyX> mno otevrel jsem si nejakych par clanku, at muzu par vet pouzit z tama ... nejradsi bych sel spat, ale nastesti kvuli azurovimu rozdeleni disku dneska neusnu ..
<supersasho> neda mi to nespytat sa ze co to je azurove rozdelenie disku? :)
<FrostyX> mno ted jak tu azuro resil nejakej problem a pak zdrhnul
<supersasho> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj :-D
<supersasho> ja si sedim na kably  :) jak som vravel, som uz unaveny od siedmej som na nohach a uz ledva sedim :) 
<azuro> aoj allje  tu nekdo online?
<azuro> jo nefunguje me pismenko na klavesnici ktere v abecedenasleduje po G ;-0
<azuro> mam problem:-)
<[ZOMB]> mas blby :)
<azuro> nieeee
<freax> :-D
<azuro> ani to neni funny
<azuro> :-)
<azuro> nejde  me nainstalovat ubuntu
<azuro> :-(
<[ZOMB]> tj docela sirokej pojem :)
<azuro> jj v prvni rade me jen aby sivdel e=nefunguje  me  pismeno  v abecede po G 
<freax> :-D
<[ZOMB]> to uz vime no :)
<azuro> no mam ubuntu 10.10 a  kdy o nabootuju adam instalovat  ak to name vyskoci tabulku co vse  potrebuji kinstalaci a  na  prvnim miste  je disk a misto ze to ma mat aspon 2.5 gb pro instalaci a je  u neto krizek mam 1tb disk
<azuro> sem na takovem malem netbooku ted  a  zkousim to nainstalovat na stolniPC
<[ZOMB]> jaky FS je na tom disku? popr partitiony?
<azuro> jeste  sem zacatecnik uplnej :-)
<[ZOMB]> jaku je souborovy system na tom disku? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-28
<[ZOMB]> jsou tam uz nejaka data?
<azuro> no je  to 1tb disk a  mam to udelane  na pulku  500  a 500   na  jednom je windowsa na  druej bysem dal ubuntu
<[ZOMB]> davas manualni vyber oddilu?
<azuro> me se   totiz ani nezapne   instalace   pac jakoby  to nevielo disk
<[ZOMB]> takze ta tabulka pro vyber oddilu je prazdna?
<azuro> ale uz sem tak unaveny ze to dnes nedoresim       ne   kdyz nabootuji cd s ubuntu 9.10tak se  zapne a  kdyz dam install tak se ani nezapne    instalace  a kdyz dam ubuntu 10,10  tak tam sou na ned  na  zacatku 3 veci  co musi byt od fajknute  aby se  spustila  instalace  ale  u disku mam krizek
<[ZOMB]> azuro: zkousel si instalaci pres alternativni CD?
<FrostyX> ze je zacatecnik je naprosto samozrejma vec, kazdy zacinal. ale ty vety co pise jsou docela zajimave. pismenek mu vypadava teda vic nez jedno, vety pomalu nedavaji smysl a kdyz mu chces poradit, tak ti zdrhne :)
<azuro> ahoj all
<azuro> ahoj mam takovej problemecek 
<azuro>  chtel sem si nainstalovat ubuntu na  netbook a  na  stolni PC   kazdopadne   na  netbook sem to nainstaloval bez  problemu ale  na  PC se  me  nechce ani spustit instalace 
<azuro> kdyz nabootuji z CD  tak tam je  na vyber   spustit live cd    a  nebo install   ale   ani jedno nereaguje   skousel sem verzi 9.10 a 10.10  verze 10.10 me  nabehne  ale   pak to chce  3 veci pro pokracovani  instalace  a  u HDD  mam krizek 
<azuro> podle me  jako by to nevidelo HDD  
<supersasho> azuro: ako je rozdeleny ten HDD?
<azuro> je  to jeden 1TB  hdd   ktery sem rozdelil na  2 dily  po 500 GB  na  jednom mam widle a  na  druhem  nic
<azuro> neaky napad ?
<supersasho> sry ale ak si pisal ako mas rozdeleny disk tak mi ta sprava nedosla bo som restartoval router
<azuro> je  to jeden 1TB  hdd   ktery sem rozdelil na  2 dily  po 500 GB  na  jednom mam widle a  na  druhem  nic
<supersasho> cize 1 NTFS particia a jedna ziadna ak som dobre porozumel.. pri instalacii ta nepusti dalej ako za tu kontrolu? a co je este divnejsie preco ti nespusti live cd ked tam s diskom nerobi absolutne nic, vsetko ide do ramky
<azuro> no prave  ale   jak rikas    instalace  me nepusti prez tu kontrolu a   ani nejde  spustit jako  jen  vyskouset  pred instalaci   cd  je  v poradku   pac sem zneho instaloval na netbookk
<supersasho> v tom pripade bude problem asi inde ako v disku, pretoze by ti live cd malo spustit relativne bez problemov.. aku zakladnu dosku mas v tom PC?
<azuro> Asus p6x58d premium
<supersasho> ten disk je aky? bo tato doska ma zrejme problemy so SATA3 a ak mas disk pripojeny k tomuto rozhraniu tak moze byt ze to kernel nie je schopny rozoznat.. skus prepnut disk na iny sata port ak je na doske, ale nie sata3 ak to tam je tak rozdelene
<supersasho> a podla toho co citam tak vyrobca kasle na ovladace pre tuto zakladnu dosku pre linux.. moznoze sa v neskorsich kerneloch podpora dostavi, moznoze nie..
<azuro> uff   disk je  sata2 myslim niesom si jistej http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/4546583/art/western-digital/caviar-green-1-tb-64-mb-s.html
<azuro> to je  ten HDD
<supersasho> nj, len tu ide o dosku ze pre tu nema linux ovladace
<azuro> takze    me  to ani nepude  a nebo pude  ale s problemama ?  
<supersasho> HDD je pravdepodobne bezproblemovy
<supersasho> no mozes vyskusat este ine distro, fedoru, opensuse hociake ale pravdepodobne ti nepojde
<supersasho> resp. moze ale budes mat problem mozno s audiom, wifi, atd. atd.
<supersasho> je to nova doska a ked vyrobca neposkytne ovladace tak to moze chvilu trvat kym bude podporovana
<azuro> omg   deska   za  300 euro a  nic na nej nejde tak to je  masakr ze :-)  no prave a to nechci mat problem   mal sem ntb a tam sem pouzival trosku  ubuntu a  mel sem tam problem se  zvukem tak sem si  postavil toto pc a koukam zase neuspesne :-)
<supersasho> drviva vecsina MB funguje, hlavne co su neni nejake novinky.. cize rok a viac stare dosky by ti mali pod linuxom fungovat
<supersasho> tak ja si vecsinou vyberam tak aby ta doska podporovana bola.. a mne osobne funguje aj webcamera a tvkarta pod linuxom a windows ich nechce rozbehat, mi hovori nech si kupim novsie ze win7 ich nepodporuje uz.. taky system mozem kreutzweise
<azuro> takze  me  nezbejva  nic nez cekat   na  neake  ovladace  na  podporu desky
<supersasho> pravdepodobne
<azuro> teda to bych do asusu nerek 
<supersasho> ako som hovoril, vyskusaj aj ine distra a uvidis
<azuro> :-) nejvic se  me   libi ubuntu :-0
<azuro> jeste mam upensuse 11.2  du to skusit  jen jestly se  sopusti instalace
<supersasho> neviem ci su na tej doske len sata3 porty alebo su aj ine kazdopadne vyskusaj iny a uvidis ci ta to pusti cez instalaciu ubuntu
<azuro> no je jich tam asi 6  tak  neviem
<supersasho> no podla toho co citam tak ma 6 a 2 su sata3
<supersasho> takze to skus dat do ineho.. v manuale od MB to budes mat napisane
<azuro>  oki  du nato a  dam pak vedet   zatim dekuji 
<supersasho> ok
<azuro> pisou tam toho dosti :-)
<azuro> tak sem to skusil do vsech a nejdeto  a ani ten  opensuse
<[ZOMB]> supersasho,azuro: http://www.linuxconfig.org/linux-wd-ears-advanced-format ;)
<kyselejsyrecek> libi, na Blu-ray se zapisuje ve spirale? :D ja mel vzdycky za to, ze to jsou soustredne kruznice
<freax> a ze to vzdycky preskakuje mezi kruznicema jo? :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> .. no :D
<kyselejsyrecek> tak prave gramofonovy desky jsou delany pres spiralu.. ja myslel ze moderni media maji jenom kruznice :D
<kyselejsyrecek> asi je to jenom u HDD nebo uz fakt nevim co to mam za bludy :D
<brk> dvd ram taky neni spiralove
<freax> a jak se tam teda zapisuje? podle me je tam taky spirala... kdyz sem nekolikrat cet o optickych mediich z ruznych zdroju tak se tam nikdo nezminoval o tom, že by to u dvd-ram bylo jiny... ale muzu se plest no... jak to teda je?
<brk> http://www.root.cz/clanky/dvd-ram-v-linuxu/
<freax> dik... :-)
<brk> http://www.linux.fm/
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-21
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: u tipsport ?
<MrS1lentcz> zdar :D
<MrS1lentcz> oh
<MrS1lentcz> tak prej to uz ma bezet :D
<MrS1lentcz> tak jsem dopadl tak, ze me prepojili na #grub channel... cekam, kdy skoncim u linuse v loznici :D
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz: tak co uz se podarilo nainstalovat ubuntu ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: jo, jen to nechce bootovat, tak me presmerovali na vyvojare grubu, protoze ubuntaci nevedeli :D
<|Nuclear|> ja nevim jak se ti dari takhle neumet nainstalovat gentoo :D
<|Nuclear|> *ubuntu :D
<|Nuclear|> u gentoo bych to chapal :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: porad hledas chybu u me :)
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: reknu ti to tak, vsechno je spravne, jak ma byt v soucasne dobe
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  http://pastebin.com/xaEjSjtN
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: a presto mi spadne efi/grub pri bootovani a restartuje pc a tak to dela porad dokola
<|Nuclear|> Ty jsi oficialne prvni clovek o kterem vim ze se mu nepodarilo nainstalovat ubuntu :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: jak jsem psal, ja za to nemohu :)
<MrS1lentcz> kuk ;00
<nest> dobré odpoledne 
<Chinese_soup> bré
<nest> Chinese_soup, :D delás neco jinýho než že jsi tady :) /*neber to zle*/ :D
<Chinese_soup> jop
<Chinese_soup> chodim do skoly, obcas
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> co pouzit na prohlizeni obrazku?
 * SquirrelCZE jedine co ma je gimp a to je neprakticke
<Chinese_soup> gthumb!
<Chinese_soup> gthumb!
<nest> Chinese_soup,  kam chodís na skolu ?
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<SquirrelCZE> gthumb
<Chinese_soup> nest: Základní škola, adresu nedám :-)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: :)
<nest> Chinese_soup,  :D aha :D 
 * |Nuclear| mel pekne otravny den ve skole
<nest> ještě že :D u nás se v pondelí nechodí :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<|Nuclear|> sakra piste bez dia :D irssi mi zatim nejak dia nepobira :D
<|Nuclear|> u nas se obvykle po propitem vikendu pisou ty nejzaludnejsi pisemky :D
<Chinese_soup> irssi a nepobirat UTF-8?
<Chinese_soup> mas spravne locales?
<Chinese_soup> nebo term_charset = UTF-8
<Chinese_soup> ?
<|Nuclear|> nevim, je tu nejaka chyba, jsem to dostal vcera tak je do dost neodlazene :)
<nest> :D tam otazku 
<|Nuclear|> vsak se koukni na moje ip a hned zjistis ze asi nejsem pripojen ze sveho pc :D
<nest> IOS a nebo andriod?
<|Nuclear|> nest: o tomhle by jsme se tady mohli hadat cele dny :D
<nest> |Nuclear|, nooo :D poslouchám ja chci slyset názor :)
<SquirrelCZE> mne sere
<SquirrelCZE> ze se mi vice libi ios
<SquirrelCZE> ale asi budu muset jit do androidu
<|Nuclear|> podle me je Ios takovy na pouzivani, ale pokud si chces hrat tak android
<SquirrelCZE> protoze necekam velkou spolupraci iPhonu s Linuxackym acerem co mam...
<|Nuclear|> ono ja asi nebudu ten co by do toho mel co mluvit :D jedu na symbianu :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> hold v dobach N95 nic lepsiho nebylo :D
<ZOMBitch> omg alza neplni, 24hod od objednavky a mam prd :/
<nest> ja právě že přemýslím nad Iphnone a nebo HTC desire Z
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<ZOMBitch> a nad cim jeste premyslis? :D
<SquirrelCZE> mit infinity rozpocet
<SquirrelCZE> tak uz mam MBP a iPhone, ale tak...
<ZOMBitch> fu HTC ;)
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
 * SquirrelCZE radsi zustane u aceru s archem a fluxboxem
<SquirrelCZE> a k tomu premyslim nad nexus s
<ZOMBitch> acer no to je taky pecka :D
<ZOMBitch> si ze me delaj prdel ne v ty alze, ted mi prisla sms at si pro to prijdu :D
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: mel jsem vybrane Dell Vostro
<SquirrelCZE> krasne
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem pak mi bylo receno ze je min penez
<SquirrelCZE> takze acer a hold trosku te lepici pasky a jinych udelatek
<ZOMBitch> lol
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: takze delas kantora jo? :)
<Chinese_soup> heh
<ZOMBitch> copak?
<ZOMBitch> zas nejaky tajnost :D
<Chinese_soup> ne :D
<ZOMBitch> ahaaa to tk sezeru :D
<ZOMBitch> bych si moh koupit i nouvou klavesnici, jak tak koukam jak to pekne vynechava uz :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> nezer, je mi to jedno :)
<ZOMBitch> nic, pujdu si pro svitici prodluzky :D
<Chinese_soup> :) enjoy
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: me vcelku taky ;-)
<Chinese_soup> me?!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> /home/nuclear/scripts/irc.sh
<|Nuclear|> /home/nuclear/scripts/irc.sh
<|Nuclear|> /home/nuclear/scripts/irc.sh
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje :)
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje :)
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje :)
<|Nuclear|> ale jo akorat blbe udelanej bind a hlavne blba konzole ! :D
<Chinese_soup> naja :D
<DoNtIkE> cau potrebuji poradit. Potrebuji dve slova ktere obsahuji C nebo H a mely by se tykat IT
<DoNtIkE> me uz nic nenapada :D
<SquirrelCZE> cash?
<SquirrelCZE> teda
<SquirrelCZE> cache
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<Chinese_soup> hack? crack?
<Chinese_soup> patch?
<DoNtIkE> cash by sla
<DoNtIkE> staci kdyz bude slovo obsahovat jednotlive pismena. Treba hov**
<DoNtIkE> nic lepsiho me nenapada :D
<DoNtIkE> ok díky všem
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-22
<nest> Zdravím 
<h00ked> hele vopicaci... mit 32GB SSD disk na system a k tomu 320GB sata na /home je picovina co? :D
<Chinese_soup> proc by?
<Chinese_soup> ale tak jestli nechces delat picoviny muzes oboji venovat mne :D
<h00ked> mno... vsechny ty sracky aplikaci nakonec stejne budou v /home na klasickem disku ne? ... :D
<SquirrelCZE> eeee
<SquirrelCZE> ne?
 * SquirrelCZE ma jinak jako systemak na "serveru" 40GB SSD
<h00ked> no jasne, ale....
<SquirrelCZE> ale...?
<h00ked> irssi, conky a podobny sracky jsou preci jen na /home :D
<SquirrelCZE> ano, tam jsou .conf ktere se vztahuji na kazdeho usera zvlast
<h00ked> nebo tam narvu i home a na vsechno si v systemu nastavim permalinky na jine disky
<SquirrelCZE> coz neni az tak moc
<h00ked> takze by si system stejne chroupal sve veci na plotnaku
<h00ked> no ja tam mam tech sracek celkem dost :D
<h00ked> srat na to
<SquirrelCZE> he?
<SquirrelCZE> proste
<h00ked> si hodim /home normalne na ssdcko
<SquirrelCZE> 32GB SSD + /home na 320GB HDD je normalni
<SquirrelCZE> konfigurace
<h00ked> strukturu si udelam na jinem disku
<SquirrelCZE> ktera funguje dobre
<h00ked> a co budu potrebovat mit z lenosti v /home si nasymlinkuju :D
<h00ked> mrdat to
<h00ked> stejne stahovani apod mam nalinkovane primo na NASku :D
<ZOMBitch> kazdej to ma radsi podle sebe ...
<ZOMBitch> obecne nemaj SSD disky omezenej pocet zapisu?
<ZOMBitch> mam pocit, ze kuli tomu se tam neco prehazuje do tmpfs ...
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> je doporucene prehodit /tmp /var a /home jinam
<SquirrelCZE> a mountovat s noatime
<SquirrelCZE> ale clanku na tohle tema je plna prdel
<h00ked> hm... HC quest na večer
<Chinese_soup> vypnout wowko?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jak tezke!
<h00ked> přijít na to, jak streamovat video do widli
<SquirrelCZE> ? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jak streamovat?
<h00ked> BD z mechaniky pres router po wifine s bitrate cca 30mbps aby se to nesekalo :D
<h00ked> no BD mechaniku mam na PC
<h00ked> ale chci na to koukat na ntb :D
<Chinese_soup> mozna by bylo rychlejsi nez tohle resit to ripnout :D
<h00ked> na to sem moc linej :D
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> asi tak
<SquirrelCZE> ver mi, streamovani je narocnejsi?
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> a vubec
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: systemy?
<h00ked> debian -> win 7
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: samba?
<SquirrelCZE> dokaze zdilet mechaniku
<h00ked> sem to vyresil streamem primo ve vlc :D
<SquirrelCZE> nebo :D
<Chinese_soup> nj, to jsem chtel navrhnout
<Chinese_soup> ale jak si rekl, "aby se to nesekalo" tak jsem se bal
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak
 * SquirrelCZE tyhle inbuild streamy moc nemusi
<SquirrelCZE> a mam radsi reseni pres FS
<h00ked> ale jo, jede to, nelaguje, jako nouzovka fajn
<h00ked> aspon mam i ocividne otestovanou nkovou wifi :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: cos pouzil za stream jen tak fmi?
<h00ked> vlc
<Chinese_soup> rtsp or wat?
<Chinese_soup> tak protokol
<h00ked> http :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo jak se tomu nadava who gives a shit
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<h00ked> me ta lenost jednou zabije... :D
<h00ked> ty vole se na to vytamto...
<h00ked> zejtra firemni akce, v nedeli skoro firemni akce...
<h00ked> kde na to ma clovek porad brat jatra.. .:D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-23
<Coudy> zdravim, vie mi nieto vysvetlit ako funguje ldap ? 
<Coudy> mam server1 kde mam nainstalovane OpenLDAP a migroval som uzivatelov
<Coudy> mam server2 kde som nastavil pam_ldap.conf aby komunikoval so server1
<Coudy> a ked sa chcem pripojit uzivatelom ktory neexistuje na server2 cez ssh tak pristup je zamietnuty, 
<Coudy> opravte ma ak sa mylim, ale nemal sa S2 dotazat S1 na uzivatelske meno a heslo a povolit pristup ? 
<nest> Zdravím 
<nest> je tady někdo kdo se vyzná ve streamu a ma chvíli čas  tak 1 hodinu :)
<MrS1lentcz> hojte :))
<nest> MrS1lentcz, cau
<MrS1lentcz> obecne, kdyz se mi po cely tyden nedarilo dostat do meho ntb kubuntu,ubuntu a debian po konzultaci s lidma s teto mistnosti, s #ubuntu a s #grub, kam me presmerovali, je nejaka sance jej vyreklamovat? :) za boha to nemuze nabootovat linux distro pres efi, je mozne, ze porusuji v nejakych smerech standarty ?
<nest> MrS1lentcz,  nevím jestli je to možné ale spiš bych požádal odborníka o radu :) po případě co je to na notas?
<MrS1lentcz> samsung rv520
<MrS1lentcz> nest: odborniku bylo nekolik :))
<MrS1lentcz> nest:  dohromady asi 15
<MrS1lentcz> nest: ti posledni byli vyvojari grubu :))
<nest> MrS1lentcz,  ja myslim odborníka co přijde :) vezme ten notas do ruky a udelá to sám :)
<nest> MrS1lentcz,  pokud jsi z olomouce a nebo okolí jsem ochotnej se na to podívat :)
<MrS1lentcz> nest:  jsem :)
<MrS1lentcz> nest: muzu ti napsat vse, co se na nem delo v prubehu instalace v par vetach, aby jsi byl v obraze, ok ? :)
<nest> MrS1lentcz,  vcelku klika :) 446105361 tady más icq a můžeme se domluvit :)
<MrS1lentcz> nest:  nemas radsi jabber? :)
<nest> hmm ne  zapomel jsem heslo :D
<MrS1lentcz> aha :D
<nest> MrS1lentcz,  tak mi to popis :)
<SquirrelCZE> co je DSDT tabulka?
 * SquirrelCZE ma problem, od linuxoveho jadra 3+ mu nejde zapnout BT
<SquirrelCZE> a jedine co jsem nasel adekvatniho je https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_TimelineX sekce Bluetooth
<nest> MrS1lentcz, jsi tu
<MrS1lentcz> nest: jj, nechtel jsem ti to psat na mail, to je moc pracne, kdyz mam icq
<|Nuclear|> Zije tu nekdo ?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<|Nuclear|> sakra proc mi scanimage vraci jen bily obrazek se sedyma pruhama :D
<Chinese_soup> je to rozbity :D
<Chinese_soup> kdyz jsme u tech obrazku, neznate nejakou aplikaci co by mi ze 7000 obrazku udelala neco jako tohle, kde jsou ctyri? http://pastebin.com/waYv84W5 :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo aspon jak byste to nazvali takovyhle obrazek :)
<Chinese_soup> hmm, picasa tomu nadava "grid"
<DoNtIkE> neznáte nějaký plugin pro gimp na export do pdf?
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: dej soubor -> tisk -> do souboru .... zadej nazev pdf ;-)
<DoNtIkE> aha.. to mně nenapadlo :D
<DoNtIkE> díky
<ZOMBitch> np :)
<ZOMBitch> kdyz to nejde normalne, tak se to da vetsinou nejak ojebat :-P
<DoNtIkE> jo.. a do psd by to taky šlo? gimp by to měl umět v základu ale nějak to nejde. Myslím že je to tím že je to nesvobodný formát
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: tisk je koukam jen pdf, postscript, svg
<DoNtIkE> psd je formát pro photoshop. 
<DoNtIkE> bohužel je to po mne vyzadovano
<DoNtIkE> kruci.. uz jsem to nasel.. Omlovuam se za blbe dotazy.
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> hosi
<DoNtIkE> ale najdu to vzdy az se zeptam :D
<ZOMBitch> me to obcas taky dojde hned po odeslani otazky :))
<SquirrelCZE> nevite nekdo jak prinutit pulseaudio at automaticky prepina vse na USB zvukovku kdyz ji pripojim?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: manualne to delas? napis script do cronu ... 
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tj ale o vecnem sledovani USB portu
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<ZOMBitch> jako?
<SquirrelCZE> vzhledem k tomu ze ji pulsak sam prida do seznamu na prepnuti
<SquirrelCZE> tak :-)
<SquirrelCZE> mne spis sere, ze "pavucontrol" prepnu na USB, ale mpd porad hraje na internal
<SquirrelCZE> a musim ho zabit a zapnout znova
<SquirrelCZE> coz treba na Ubuntu potreba nebylo...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: bude o confu :)
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem ceho? :D
<SquirrelCZE> mam script na automaticke prepinani!
<SquirrelCZE> google 4ever!
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ovsem v cem se bude prepinat?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<DoNtIkE> takove starosti bych chtel :D
<DoNtIkE> ja ted resim co se stalo gimpu ze nechce jet :D
<ZOMBitch> ze by delal zombie :_P
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> se podivej jestli existuje proces ...
<DoNtIkE> ne
<DoNtIkE> alt+f2-gimp
<DoNtIkE> nic
<ZOMBitch> terminal ...
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: co pouzivas na spousteni aplikaci ve fluxi?
<SquirrelCZE> to default?
<DoNtIkE> gimp
<DoNtIkE> (gimp:21590): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.30.0/./glib/goption.c:2168: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<DoNtIkE> hned skončí 
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: xfce4-terminal & rxvt ... pokud si pamatujes desktop, jsou tam 3 terminaly ;-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: popr z menu to tusim spousti fbrun ... tj ta default kktinka na alt+f2 :)
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> ta prave docela sux :D
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: tak zkus "gimp --new-instance"
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: dost :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ja si vcelku zvyk na praci v terminalu, takze jsem vlastne neresil nejaky dalsi hovadinky, co pusti menu, mam tam, co se nepustilo jsem ukecaval pres scripty + desne aliasu a jedes :D
<SquirrelCZE> ha
<SquirrelCZE> pulseaudio to ma module-switch-on-connect
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE pouziva gnome-terminal, ze zvyku...
<ZOMBitch> jn, obcas je dobre dat aalespon <prikaz> --help ,kdyz uz clovek rovnou neotvira manual :-P
<SquirrelCZE> jj :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ten sel fofrem :D
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, ja bych treba rad mel na alt+f2 neco lepsiho
<ZOMBitch> krava obravska nenazrana :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale neni co :D
<ZOMBitch> terminal na plose mi tohle vyresil, ale chapu, ze nesplni ocekavani kazdeho
<FrostyX> gmrun
<DoNtIkE> díky všem
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: kuknu se
<DoNtIkE> sice to spadne když chci ulozit do psd ale to uz je jedno
<DoNtIkE> diky
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> tak uz to automaticky prepina kdyz insertnu USB
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem zpatky to prepne na HDMI zvuk a ne na internal
<SquirrelCZE> wtf?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> error in matrix ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: tak ok
<SquirrelCZE> xfce terminal > gnome terminal
<SquirrelCZE> a ten gmrun je taky fajnej :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: wtf terminal?
 * ZOMBitch testne ten gmrun taky ... ze by zavist? :-D
<SquirrelCZE> proste
<SquirrelCZE> gnome smrdi
<DoNtIkE> jeste ze ten terminal nebo jak se tomu nadava pozivam jenom kdyz je problem :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: nesmrdi, ale nemusim ho mit na svem pc, asi tak .... popr mam ho rozhodne radsi jak KDE :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> no to ja taky
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gmrun
<SquirrelCZE> pekne rozepsane co to umi
<SquirrelCZE> hlavne to spousteni url se mi libi :D
<DoNtIkE> víte co se mně líbí na gnome shell?
<DoNtIkE> ne? tak to máte blbé :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> nemas UTF-8
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ja to vidim ok :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak kurva co to je...
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> jeste jednu vec
<SquirrelCZE> unitacky alt+tab
<DoNtIkE> ja taky :D +ěščřžýáíé :D
<SquirrelCZE> to uz mam oka
<SquirrelCZE> *ok
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: bbkeys ...
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<DoNtIkE> me se libi na gnome shell ze se da hledat primo pres tlacitko super na wiki nebo googlu :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<DoNtIkE> skoda ze me gnome shell nejede na ubuntu :D
<ZOMBitch> jn, vidis, me by to tam trebas docela vadilo, leda jen pouzit v seznamu filtru trebas
<SquirrelCZE> tak
 * SquirrelCZE to ma prave tak ze: alt+F2; g: dany vyraz; enter
<SquirrelCZE> a otevre se chromium s google.com ktery hleda dany vyraz
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<DoNtIkE> to je sikovne :D
<SquirrelCZE> jj
 * SquirrelCZE jde hledat spolecne tema pro fluxbox, gtk2 a gtk4
<SquirrelCZE> *gtk3
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jdu do matrixu
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: gtk4 ?
<FrostyX> jo aha :-
<FrostyX> *gtk3 ... :)
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> hehe
 * SquirrelCZE uz ma udelane na alt+f2: "a: neco" a zacne hledat na wiki.archlinux.org :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<SquirrelCZE> looks interesting
<SquirrelCZE> ted jeste GTK3 theme a je hotovo :D
<h00ked> taaaak
<h00ked> dva servery premigrovany a v testovacim provozu
<SquirrelCZE> gj
<h00ked> takze si davam tak rok na kompletni migraci cele firmy :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> mno ono tam je pruser, ze je proste cela firma X let zavisla na win technologiich, to proste pujde silene pomalu
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: tohle se podle mne vyplati
<h00ked> mno to jo
<h00ked> co sem pocital, tak i s nakupem novych bladu od dellu se usetri rocne pres mega
<h00ked> dalsi roky uz to bude dvojnasobek :)
<h00ked> tam budou servery asi za mega a ctvrt brat
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> coz uprimne
<h00ked> bude lepsi kdyz se mi budou pocitat premie ze tri mega, nez z jednoho zeo :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-24
<h00ked>  /msg nickserv identify loajalita
<h00ked> heh
<h00ked> sem se koukam netrefil :D
<suki> Mam otazku, potrebuju nakej program, kterej spoji muj pocitac s mym telefonem, bohuzel jsem trochu antitalent na hledani a zatim, co jsem stahla to nefungovalo ....prekvapive :D ....diky z aodpoved =)
<h00ked> chm... z nejakyho duvodu mi u par filmu nejede zvuk... ale jenom hlasy... dmnce :D
<h00ked> spojeni? zkus byt presnejsi
<|Nuclear|> suki: ja bych resil propojeni pocitace s mobilem kabelem, popripade pokud jsi fajnsmekr tak bych pouzil wifi nebo bluetooth :D
<h00ked> hm.... :D:D
<h00ked> ja nechtel byt takhle... :D:D:D
<h00ked> kua tu mam 17TB serialu a filmu... a nemam na co koukat twl :D
<|Nuclear|> ja nevim jak jinak se propojuji telefony a pc :D
<|Nuclear|> to je pech :D
<suki> :D :D asi jsem to spatne upresnila...normalne poiuzivam usb, ale pocitac mi to ten telefon nevyhleda, mobil  to zazname, ale pocitac nikoliv....v jinem pripade, kdyz do stejnyho, nebo jinyho portu zapojim flashku tak pocitac zareaguje...
<|Nuclear|> suki: co to je za telefon ?
<|Nuclear|> suki: a co je na tom pc za OS ?
<suki> Sonny Ericsson Satio....
<suki> bohuzel v tomle bordelu ti nemuzu rict, jestli jeste existuje instaacni cedecko...:D :D 
<suki> Linux ubuntu
<|Nuclear|> jak se divam tak tam je symbian, takze pripoj kabel na mobilu navol ze to chces jako disk, a mountni si to
<suki> kde si to mam navolit? ...
<suki> musis na me po lopate, nejsem zadna expertka....:D  :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: pripoj kabel vyskoci menu :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: a jak nevyskoci menu tak vem jinek kabel :D
<h00ked> chm... kdy nejakeho vyrobce napadne udelat ctyri sloty na pametovky u telefonu? :D
<h00ked> a idealne i raidovani pametovek :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> 4x 32GB class 10 v raid 0 jeje to by bylo :P
<h00ked> teda v raid 10 :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: a sata bys tam nechtel ? :D
<h00ked> neee
<h00ked> rj45 by stacil :D
<h00ked> a nebo plnohodnotne LTE a prijatelne ceny tarifu bez fupu :D
<suki> rozumim...tady cesta nevede...:D :D :D radsi se pokusim najit to cedecko...:D i kdyz...moc bych tomu taky nedavala...:D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to ti nestaci wifi  ? :D
<h00ked> tak wifi neni vsude vid :D
<|Nuclear|> rozhodne je na vice mistech jak ze zdi trcici rj45 :D
<h00ked> kabelu tu mam pres 250 metru jeste
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> neni problem vysekat me okoli kabelama :D:D:D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ne ze bych te podcenoval ale s cdckem delane pro wincky ti na ubuntu preju hodne stesti :)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: no vidis, ja mam jednu wifi a pokryvam 250m :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: ta to my nedoslo...:D :D fakt nemam ubuntu moc dlouho, jeste porad mam trochu ve vsem "okno" ....:D
<h00ked> a ja mam doma dve wifi hec :D:D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: citis se jak kure v mikrovlnce co :)
<h00ked> si pis :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ale tak mozna to bude mit prinos ze si udelas poradek kdyz nemuzes to cd najit :D
<h00ked> emo vole :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: tomu bych moc nedavala...:D :D 
<|Nuclear|> a nebo si vytvoris tvurci bordel kde vsechno najdes :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: no reknu to takhle...obcas neco najdu...:D chaos zvladne jen inteligent :D :D 
<suki> ... a ja...:D 
<h00ked> poradek je pro blbce
<h00ked> inteligent zvlada chaos
<h00ked> ale ten muj by nezvladl ani chuck norris :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: taky obcas nemuzes najit mys nebo klavesnici protoze je na stole tolik veci ze to proste neni mozne ? :D
<suki> :D :D :D no, je pravda ze mys hledam celkem casto...:D ale jelikoz mam notas tak klavesnici nehledam...to uz by bylo spatny....:D :D :D 
<h00ked> ja vetsinou hledam notas
<h00ked> ta 15,4 je celkem mala
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: me se obcas stava ze misto toho abych hledal na stole klavesnici + mys tak radsi pouziju vzdalenou spravu z ntb :D
<h00ked> ale tak neni nic jednodussiho se pripojit z mobilu a pustit nejakou hudbu ze :D
<h00ked> nebo naopak :D
<suki> jo ta lenost zabiji...:D
<h00ked> no ja kdyz nemuzu najit tlf, tak se na nej pripojim pres ssh a pustim pisnicku no... :D
<h00ked> ale obracene to jde taky :D
<suki> :D :D koukam, ze jsem nasla svoje lidi :D :D 
<h00ked> suki-> ty jsi za firewallem?
<suki> kdybych to vedla, tak ti to reknu ...:D :D :D 
<h00ked> kua ty IP od O2 se strasne blbe zamerujou :D
<h00ked> habry nebo trebon.... hm... jak daleko je to od sebe? :D
<h00ked> +-65km... a to jeste mozna... hm... :D
<suki> :D mozna....:D 
<h00ked> jako teoreticky no...
<h00ked> naslo to i prahu, ale to bude asi spis centralni vysilac :D
<h00ked> u O2 si clovek nemuze byt jisty nicim :D
<suki> nevyneres si...:D treba na O2 nam tvrdili, ze se na tu wifinu nepripojej dva pocitace....do dva roky jsme na nej slapali ctyri ...:D 
<h00ked> no ja je nastesti nemam :D
<suki> :D :D jo...ja si nevybiram..:D 
<h00ked> taaaak a jdeme hodit swap pro telefounek, snad se mu bude lepe dychat :)
<suki> :D
<h00ked> krucinal... to sem cekal
<suki> co jsi cekal?
<h00ked> ze pri vymene pametovky telefon zkolabuje :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: zavetril zenu na kanale a uz ji hleda na mape :D
<h00ked> sem necekal vanoce v listopadu no :D
<h00ked> ale ted me spis bere ten tlf :D
<h00ked> ta pametovka je potreba vymenit
<h00ked> netusim jak sem doted mohl jet na 4GB :D
<h00ked> ze ja vul poustel fix permission ... :(
<suki> >|Nuclear|<: :DDDDD
<suki> h00ked : nasere....
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ja presne vim jak jsi mohl jet na 4GB karte :D mam v tlf 4GB kartu protoze mi mobil vic nepochrousta :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> no ja mam v androidu takovy... pry hack... takze to zkousne az 128GB... skoda jen ze neexistuje no :D
<suki> :DDDD
<h00ked> jako nastesti mam skoro vsechno v cloudu, takze no stress, jsem zavisly jen na vodafonu :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: cg, muj miliardu let stary symbian toho moc neumi :D
<h00ked> no neni k cemu, kdyz mi to je technologicky k hovnu :D
<h00ked> hm... nekam se mi schovalo /cache... :D
<suki> Muj mobil zmakne jenom 16GB ...zato funguje uz jen na dobry slovo....:D
<|Nuclear|> suki: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296645_282026355156541_220364257989418_1120154_1040573369_n.jpg :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: muj spis nefunguje :D
<h00ked> |Nuclear|-> mas jo? :D
<h00ked> a to me obcas jeste funguje :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: k cemu by mi to bylo ? :D
<suki> budou moje...:D :D :D 
<h00ked> ty vole
<h00ked> ja j edu na recovery 2.5.0.7
<h00ked> aktualni verze je 5.0.2.0
<h00ked> sem asi trochu zaspal :D
<suki> budes muset dohnat no...:D 
<h00ked> uz se stalo :D
<suki> =)
<h00ked> mno swap uz se vytvari, aspon neco
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to se resilo tady nebo na gentoo.cs ze ty dnesni smartfouny jsou vlastne vykony pocitace ktere umi mimochodem i volat?
<h00ked> no ja to cetl na gentoo.cs :D
<h00ked> ale mozna se to resilo uz i tady :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<|Nuclear|> no ja jsem android pro sebe zavrhl, s tim jak mobil pouzivam se mi libi levne a spis nefunkcni mobily :D
<|Nuclear|> obcas se stane ze spadne, ze ho dva dny nemuzu najit.....
<|Nuclear|> obcas odpovim na sms po par desitkach hodin :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> tak sem prave presunul .trash do .trash :D:D:D:D
<Chinese_soup> problem solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<h00ked> hele vole, polivka je hotova :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<suki> :D
<h00ked> mno.. teda class 10 nic moc :D
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> Kód produktu: PDCO0021
<h00ked> Název produktu: CORSAIR CMFPLA8GB 8GB Padlock 2, šifrování, PIN, gumový
<h00ked> Příspěvek: Dobrý den,
<h00ked> dotaz mám k CORSAIR PADLOCK.
<h00ked> Před vložením do PC se musí zadávat numerický kod. Toto mi umožní asi nějaká mini baterka, co je uvnitř. Jak dlouho toto vydrží? Co když mi jednou tento zdroj energie k zadávání kodu dojde? Co když se mi jednou světýlko nerozsvítí? Je pak ještě nějaká šance dostat se do flash disku?? Dá se ta minibaterka (nebo co tam vlastně je) vyměnit?
<h00ked> Díky moc za odpověď
<h00ked> Lenka
<h00ked> Formulář odeslal nezaregistrovaný zákazník.
<h00ked> mi prisel ted celkem vtipny mail :D
<suki> to vis no...z vaseho pohledu se muzete utriskat...:D  co pak mame delat my?  :D nemuzem za to, ze nekterym vecem proste nerozumime...:D :D :D 
<suki> kord zensky...:D :D 
<suki> nesmis to davat zenskym za zly...:D 
<h00ked> jenze co ji mam odpovedet? :D
<suki> ty se ptas me? :D 
<h00ked> ze ma urcity pocet zadani a pak se musi poslat do servisu? nebo ze ma zivotnost jako plechovka konzerv do 11/2012 a pak se sama znici? :D
<suki> :DDDD
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ja ti taky nerozumim, nefunguje mi diakritika ! :D
<h00ked> pac nectes topic :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: no ja mam takovy mensi problem :D a nejak se nechtelo ho resit :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: taky jsem to mohla na neco svct :D 
<|Nuclear|> kdyz se podivas na moji IP tak zjistis ze nejsem pripojeny z cr :D
<|Nuclear|> a jaksi ten server neni uplne muj :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ze bych se pripojil ze sillicon valley? :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ja to nesvadim, vsude kde je carka nebo hacek mam otaznicek :D
<h00ked> teda za predpokladu, ze tam guglu jedou primarni servery a ne jenom balancky :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ty uz jsi zjistil odkud se pripojuju ? :D
<h00ked> na tebe seru :D
<|Nuclear|> dik :D
<h00ked> nz :D
<suki> :D :D :D vy jste docelahusty...:D 
<h00ked> se kouknu
<suki> |Nuclear|: nasere...:D 
<h00ked> texas
<h00ked> dal sem linej hledat :D
<suki> ja porad rikam, ze nas ta lenost zabije...:D 
<h00ked> proc mas otevreny 587? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: proc to rikas me, ten server neni muj :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ani ne _D
<h00ked> HP server hezky :)
<suki> tak kde tada jses?? :D spis me zabije ta zvedavost :D 
<h00ked> kdo? :D
<h00ked> Micro-Mainframe
<h00ked> 4 Waterway Square, Suite 350
<h00ked> The Woodlands, TX 77380
<h00ked> ale na vic uz sem fakt linej :D
<suki> :D co bys jeste chtel? fotku pres satelit do jeho pokoje? :D :D 
<h00ked> neee, tam ma jenom server :D
<h00ked> ale jaky tam je router a ve kterem patre maji serverovnu uz se mi fakt hledat nechce :D
<suki> :DDDD
<|Nuclear|> boze kde ja to bydlim, clovek si vyleze zapalit na balkon o patro niz dalsi clovek pali o dva balkony dal borce chcije a do toho z okna vyleti bananova slupka :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<|Nuclear|> a navic je venku zima ze by cloveku zmrzla voda ve vodnim chlazeni michana 1:1 s fridexem :D
<suki> :D :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: h00ked te dobre sundal :D :D
<|Nuclear|> co bych delal v texasu :D
<suki> nevim, lidi jsou divny...:D 
<suki> ...porad me nekdo sundava...:D 
<|Nuclear|> ale podle jejich casoveho pasma maji prave krasnych 14:20 :D
<suki> :D to bych se v texasu zrovna probouzela...:D 
<h00ked> koho sem sundal? ja max svlikam a to jeste omezenou sortu lidi :D
<h00ked> |Nuclear|-> zase chlastas fridex jo? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to jsem nepotreboval vedet :D
<h00ked> neboj, ty mezi ne nepatris
<h00ked> :D
<suki> ja to taky nepotrebovala vedet :D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: nn ale chtel jsem to lupnout do chlazeni a dat si radiator za okno at mam minusove teploty na cpu ale nejak mi nepovolili vyvrtat diry do zdi :D :D
<|Nuclear|> a do plastovyho okna se prej diry nemaji delat :D
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: kdybych patril...vsiml bych si toho :D
<h00ked> no ja mam poctivy umelohmotny sklo :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to se ti prez nej asi blbe huli trava :D
<h00ked> trava je pro socky .D
<h00ked> :D
<suki> :DDD kam jsem se to dostala...:D
<h00ked> ja zasadne prasky, ktery jsou v EU zakazany :D
<h00ked> ale v USA jsou legalni... zajimavy :D
<h00ked> asi to bude tim, ze UE tvrdi, ze ta davka kofeinu v nich je smrtelna... nevim no :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: destilovane kafe ? :D
<h00ked> mno...
<h00ked> asi tak :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: kam ses to dostala ? to je jednoduchy mezi bandu lidi ktera vidi vsude jen kody a resi se tu drogym baby a obcas i linux :D
<h00ked> snupy snup :D:D:D
<suki> jo...mozna jednou...budu dostatecne schopna se zapojit do konverzace...:D :D 
<h00ked> k tomu staci malo :D
<suki> kdyz myslis...:D 
<|Nuclear|> pockat jeste jsem zapomel na alkohol ale to jen o a po vikendech :D
<h00ked> ale treba ja mam "po vikendu" po-pa :D
<suki> :D :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> vsak ano :D
<h00ked> omg
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: co jsi posral ? 
<suki> co jsi zas provedl? :D
<h00ked> radsi nevedet
 * |Nuclear| by se mel chovat slusne na kanalu uz jsou dve damy :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: uz sis konecne bricknul telefon ? :D
<h00ked> ale nedoporucuju nastavovat 665 na / :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D :D :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jak bys tu vetu rekl cesky aby to pochopil kazdy clovek ? :D
<h00ked> nedelejte picovny? :D
<suki> :D to "nedejte picoviny" chapu....:D
<h00ked> jakto ze class4 je rychlejsi nez class10?
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to opravdu netusim
<h00ked> stejna ctecka, stejny data, stejny usb hub... :/
<suki> je otazku....co to jsou ty class(cislo) ??
<suki> strucne staci..:D
<h00ked> cim vyssi cislo, tim rychlejsi :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: tridy rychlosti sdkaret
<suki> aha....uz se chytam =)
<suki> diky =
<suki> =)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: uz vim proc, class4 dokaze naplno vyuzit tvuj kabel, ale class 10 je tak rychla ze ti to ten kabel ucpe :D
<h00ked> hm... :D
<|Nuclear|> a tim se to vyrazne spomali :D
<suki> :D
<h00ked> tak ja ten kabel zitra proklepu a narovnam zahyby :D
<suki> chtelo by to tlusci kabel :D :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: nn to chce dva paralerni :D (zapojeny vedle sebe) :D
<suki> :D :D :D taky moznost :D 
<suki> myslim, ze na neco urcute prijdete :D 
<h00ked> a nebo jak sem rikal 4x 32GB class10 v raid 10 :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ale vim jak to jeste spomalit :D
<|Nuclear|> vemes druhej kabel a zapojis ho seriove :D
<h00ked> staci spustit eclipse :D
<h00ked> mno on bude mozna problem, ze mam hub, pripojeny ho hubu taky :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: aha :D :D
<h00ked> ikdyz mam vsude trojkove kabely
<|Nuclear|> tak premyslim ze bych mel jit spat, kdyz zase zaspim tak uz jim ve skole asi praskne hlava :D
<h00ked> ja jsem na tom podobne
<suki> ja mam volno :D 
<h00ked> ale ja kdyz zaspim, tak se svet neposere
<suki> :D 
<h00ked> stejne ta sit v praci stoji za hovno a ja ji jen udrzuju silou vule pri zivote :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to jsem si rikal taky :D
<suki> :D :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ale jak se postupem casu ukazalo tak se neposere svet ale lidi v tom svete jo :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: a posrali se? :D 
<|Nuclear|> teda aspon nekteri :D
<h00ked> prusvih je, ze tam je pres tri kilometry kabelaze, na to letos uz fakt nemam nervy :D
<|Nuclear|> v klidu dej tomu mesic a muzes zacit :D
<h00ked> mam nacaty plan petiletky :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: zatim ne ale kdyz znova zaspim tak asi jo :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: splneny cca do 15ti let ze :D
<h00ked> prvni krok je vzit prachy odnekud kde nejsou :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to by mohl byt problem no :D
<suki> druhy krok? :D
<h00ked> zeptat se, proc to tak trva :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: to je jasny, najit lidi co tu praci udelaj :D
<suki> idiot se vzdycky najde :D
<h00ked> idealne nejaky brigadnik ze stredni :D
<h00ked> dostane kleste a jed mladej :D
<suki> :D :D vase myslenovy pochody me docela bavej ....:D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to by se mohli nekteri lide na kanalu urazit :D
<h00ked> |Nuclear|-> mno.. myslim ze mladsi tu je jenom polivka nez ja :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to zalezi na tom kolik ti je, ale nemyslim si ze jsi mladsi nez ja :D
<h00ked> 22 :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vsak o tom mluvim :D 18 :D
<suki> kdo je polivka? :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: 
<h00ked> takze kleste do ruky frajere a jedu :D
<suki> ja jsem mladsi..ale na to ti kaslu...:D7
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to od tebe vubec neni hezke :D ale hreje me ze nemate prachy na kabel, kleste, a ani koncovky :D
<h00ked> ted nevim jestli je ta sedmicka preklep nebo ne :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jsi v rozpacich ? :D
<suki> preklep...:D
<h00ked> ono prachy jsou
<suki> sedmicka blizko entru...
<|Nuclear|> krok jedna vyresen :D
<h00ked> vcera se v hospode prochlastalo pres sto litru
<h00ked> ale na kabelaz uz nejsou no... :D
<suki> coze???? :D :D 
<h00ked> dvacet ajtaku v hospode, co bys chtela :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jestli litrama jsou mysleny prachy je to dost, jestli voda tak bych se z toho asi uchcal k smrtu :D
<|Nuclear|> *smrti
<|Nuclear|> suki: prozradis nam kolik ti je ? :D ja vim ze to je neeticke ale co se da delat :D
<suki> :D :D ja ti to reknu a ty se o tom budes sirit ne? :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: a co bych z toho mel ? :D
<h00ked> stejne se o tom nikdo nedozvi... kdo by sem chodil :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: psst :D
<suki> a co bys mel z toho to vedet? :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: dobry pocit :D
<suki> cekam odpoved :D 
<suki> jo...jasny...:D 
<suki> vazne ti to staci? :D 
<|Nuclear|> jj :D
<suki> :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: cekam cislo :D
<suki> ja zas cekam, az obamu nekdo zabije...:D 
<h00ked> s tim nickem to zni dvojsmyslne :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ja do toho nejdu :D
<suki> :D :D :D 
<h00ked> kua
<h00ked> nejak jsem si prepl hodiny na stopky o.O
<h00ked> :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: spis nez mrtvej obama me zajima kolik ti je :D
<suki> no, dvojsmyslny to vubec neni mysleny...:D 
<h00ked> mrtvej kdo?
<suki> obama :D 
<suki> opice...:D
<suki> ja porad nemuzu pochopit tvuj zajem :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: ani se nesnaz :D
<suki> snazit se? ....to sloveso neznam...:D 
<|Nuclear|> nezakecavej to :D
<suki> ja to nezakecavam, jen te rada dusim...:D 
<|Nuclear|> vipadam jako nekdo kdo se dusi ? :D
<|Nuclear|> *vypadam
<suki> :D sorry, nevidim te...:D :D nak se nemuzu nabourat na tvoji webku......jo vlastne...ja to neumim..._D 
<suki> :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: i kdyby jsi umela nemam v jadre skompilovany modul :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D frostyx padl diky netsplitu a ja si svama dal pisu :D :D a to frostyx je asi tak 3 metry ode me :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: tak co uz prozradis kolik ti je ? :D
<suki> k cemu ti to bude??? :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: budu to vedet a budu zase vedet o neco vic :D a kdyz chvilku pockas tak vymyslim neco sile moudreho :D
<suki> cekam....:D
<|Nuclear|> suki: Rad bych to vedel abych dokazal urcit jak se k tobe mam chovat, jako k mladsi ktere je potreba nektere veci vysvetlit nebo k sobe rovne ktere veci osvetlim jinak nebo jako ke starsi s respektem :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: dockala ses ! :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: mit po ruce 3 piva napsal bych ti o tom slohovku :D
<suki> jako k mladsi, ktere je potreba nektere veci vysvetlit....ale lidi v tvym veku a vic me erou jako sobe rovnou tak si muzes vybrat ....:D :D :D 
<suki> :D jeste mii rekni neco moudreho...:D 
<|Nuclear|> to erou mam brat jako nadavku nebo jako sloveso urcujici moudrost ? :D
<suki> *berou....nectu to po sobe :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: to jak te mam brat o tom rozhoduju ja a tvuj vek :D
<suki> dala jsem ti na vybranou....:D :D 
<suki> ber si me jak chces ...:D 
<suki> vek v tom nehraje roli ...:D 
<|Nuclear|> prave ze ne :D postavila jsi me pred hotovou vec :D
<suki> :D 
<suki> co nadelas...
<suki> nechces uz obratit list? nebo to ze me budes porad tahat? :D 
<|Nuclear|> zatim me to neprestalo bavit :D ale kdybys vyklopila skolu tak se budes lip hledat :D
<suki> :D tak to uz necekej vubec...:D 
<suki> nechtel si uz nahodou jit spat? :D 
<suki> :D 
<|Nuclear|> maximalen se poserou
<h00ked-tel> Ja du radsi spat :-D
<suki> :D dobre no...:D 
<suki> jdi...tohle nema konec....:D 
<suki> dobrou =)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: gl :D
<|Nuclear|> myslim ze uz jsem nasel co jsem potreboval :D tim padem muzu jit spat :D
<suki> cos nasel? :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: to bys chtela vedet co :D
<suki> no to bych teda chtela vedet...:D
<|Nuclear|> vymenim za tvuj vek :D
<suki> myslim, ze to bude naka prkotina...:D 
<|Nuclear|> zasadne nesouhlasim :D
<suki> :D 
<suki> tak jinak...ty mi to reknes a ja zas nebudu mit sajnu :D 
<|Nuclear|> tak jinak, kdyz reknes co chci ja tak reknu co ches ty tak aby jsi tomu rozumela :D
<suki> nebo bych z tebe mohla dostat neco jinyho...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: no to bys mohla, konecne jsi pochopila ze tohle je vlastne obchod :D
<suki> no to chapu od zacatku, ale porad si lamu hlavu nad tim co z tebe dostat :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: a asi se moc nedari co :D
<suki> vazne za to nemuzu :D 
<nuclear__> suki, sry potrebuju neco s diakritikou :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: uz mam tvoji fotku :D :D
<suki> co?? :D 
<suki> neverim! :D 
<|Nuclear|> https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/371978_100002322600127_1092804417_n.jpg
<suki> ty jsi dobrej smejdil vid? :D 
<|Nuclear|> tak trochen :D
<suki> :D
<|Nuclear|> a tim jsem si odpovedel na svou otazku :D dejme tomu ze ti je tak 17-19 coz mi staci a jestli jsem se netrefil tak je to tim ze mas blbou fotku :D
<suki> :D 
<|Nuclear|> ale ikdyz 
<|Nuclear|> Jm?no: Kate?ina ??h?nkov?
<|Nuclear|> V?k: 15 let
<|Nuclear|> dikaritiku nemam :D
<suki> je mi 16
<suki>  :D 
<suki> kdes nasel to druhy? :D 
<|Nuclear|> vidis, a tomu se rika vyhra :D nic jsem ti nerekl a ty jsi to vyklopila :D jeste chvilku goooglit tak to mam presny :D
<suki> :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: to bys chtela vedet co :D
<suki> dobry...googl mi to povedel :D 
<suki> jsi spokojenej? 
<suki> :D 
<|Nuclear|> celkem jo :D
<suki> :D idiotizmus...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: co se ti nezda :D 
<suki> jses vychcanej jak mraky...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: jak dira do snehu ;)
<|Nuclear|> suki: je to ale tvoje chyba :D nemas si davat na irc prave jmeno :D
<suki> co tvoje jmeno? 
<suki> to by me zajimalo...
<|Nuclear|> ja zadne nemam
<suki> nekecej...
<suki> :D 
<|Nuclear|> nekecam mam to takhle i v obcance :D
<|Nuclear|> i v rodnym listu :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: ale nemusis byt smutna nejsi tu nejmladsi :D 
<|Nuclear|> cinska polivka ma 14 :D
<suki> mam ted chut dojit do "texasu" a vyzkouset na tvych oci vidlickovej test :D 
<suki> delej!
<suki>  :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: az dojdes do texasu tak mi prosimte dej vedet jak ten barak vypada :D
<suki> :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> nemam paru jak to tam vypada :D
<suki> asi si zaplavu no...:D 
<|Nuclear|> co jsme se ponaucili z poslednich par hodin rvanim na irc si nepomuzes :D
<suki> ja nervu...:D ty budes rvat..:D 
<|Nuclear|> vidlickovej test spojenej s ocima ? .D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-25
<|Nuclear|> ale musim uznat ze jsi dobra ze mas aspon ubuntu a dokonce jsi se dostala i na irc :)
<suki> no...:D bych ti propichla oci...:D 
<|Nuclear|> to bys musela vedet kde se aspon cca nachazim :D
<|Nuclear|> jen vis ze nekde mezi ceskou rep. a texasem :D
<suki> no...winy me stvaly...:D problem je v tom, ze v okoli nemam ani jednoho linuxaka aby mi mohl s necim poradit...vetsinu eci sem uz vyresila a to s irc byla spis nahoda :D :d :D 
<suki> nekde v oceanu bych typla :D 
<|Nuclear|> no ironii tohoto kanalu je ze vetsina lidi pouziva vsechno ostatni nez gentoo :D
<|Nuclear|> *ubuntu 
<suki> vetsi ironii je, ze tady vetsina ani nevi co je linux :D 
<|Nuclear|> to neni ironii to je smutna realita
<suki> to jo no...ale co nadelas...lidi nechtej vyocovat z rady...a ze spousta lidi ma win tak se toho ti ostatni chytaj...
<suki> *vybocovat
<|Nuclear|> sakra zrovna spatnej prikaz :D
<suki> :D :D stane se...
<suki> zacinam se nudit...asi pujdu navstivit lednici...:D 
<suki> a pak asi spat 
<suki> ale lip by se mi spalo, kdybych vedela to jmeno....sakra....:D 
<|Nuclear|> a pak se divis k cemu jsem chtel ten vek :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: tak jako mohl bych ti to rict :D
<suki> porad se divim :D 
<suki> mohl no...:D
<suki> melo by to byt fair play...
<suki> :D
<|Nuclear|> fair play by to bylo kdyby to byl obchod a ja si to nenasel sam :D jo mimochodem, ta profilovka co sis ted zmenila ti nepomuze, ten odkaz co jsem sem hodil pojede :D sice jsem si ho omylem smazal ale spolubydlicimu to loguje :D
<suki> tak ti teda pekne dekuju :D 
<|Nuclear|> :D no to je fuk :D ale tak abys nerekla ze jsem hajzlik tak ti to jmeno mozna reknu :D
<suki> tak uz to vyklop :D 
<suki> cekam...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: tak se podivej poradne po monitoru nekde to tam bude :D poslal jsem ti to ve sprave :D
<|Nuclear|> jak vidim svou aktualni degradaci cestiny asi bych mel jit spat, napsat zpravu se s to chce uz radnou ospalost :D
<h00ked> Na mistrovstvi sveta v zenske logice zvitezil s nadmernou prevahou generator nahodnych cisel. // to vysvetluje vsechno... :D
<h00ked-tel> Tak ssd disk je doma... jsem zvedavy na zivotnost :-D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked-tel: cca dokud se cipy neposerou :-D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked-tel|: co to vyvadis ? :)
<h00ked> aaaa
<h00ked> |Nuclear|-> ale, pendluju mezi praci, domovem a externim skladem
<h00ked> sem zapomel na tlf vypnout wifi, vsechny po ceste mam automaticky ulozene, tak se to reconectuje :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: tak jsem ze suki vcera vytahl kolik ji je :D
<|Nuclear|> sice to trvalo ale vyklopila to :D
<h00ked> me se nechce prijizdet historie :D
<|Nuclear|> nevadi :D je ji 16 :D
<h00ked> mno to uz je legalni ne? na co cekas? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jj je to legal, ale asi bych ti ji spis prenechal mam ji trochu z ruky :D
<h00ked> a odkud ze je? :D
<|Nuclear|> pisek mam presne uhlopricne prez celou  cr :D
<h00ked> ale tak jestli ti staci ruka... :D
<h00ked> pisek? ten mam na zahrade, to je kousek :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D :D
<h00ked> a to se divim, ze jeste nedosla, tam uz musi byt pres noc kosa :D
<|Nuclear|> jak rikal charlie harper nebo kdo ... svet je plnej zenskejch najdi si jinou :D
<|Nuclear|> a toho se drzim :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: uvidime :D treba budeme mit do koho rypat :D
<h00ked> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: suki ! :)
<h00ked> kuki se vraciiiii :D
<suki> :D zdravim 
<|Nuclear|> suki: ahoj :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: ahoj...:D 
<suki> jak se mate?
<|Nuclear|> suki: celkem pohoda :)
<|Nuclear|> akorat h00ked se podle toho jak se pripojoval a odpojoval asi dost nabehal :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: pohyb mu prospeje :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: informatikum to nesveci :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: :D :D ani me to nesvedci a to nejsem informatik...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: za chvilku na irc budes :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: taky se bojim, ze mi to hrozi...:D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: hold to je nebezpeci irc :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: jakto ze nikam nevyrazis vecer ? :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: zrovna mi pise muj 4% kamadrad at jdu...ale celej vecer se mi nechce poslouchat jakej chlap je k sezrani....:D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: chapu :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: hale, jak se v ubuntu prepina na anglickou klavesnici? nak to tu nemuzu najit...ve winech je to shift+alt...ale tady....:D 
<Chinese_soup> tady je to o volbě
<Chinese_soup> It's _all_ about choice.
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: musis vic osvetlit :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> It's _ALL_ about making decisions.
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: js to moc nevysvetlim, ubuntu nepouzivam :)
<Chinese_soup> ja taky ne
<Chinese_soup> a nevim ani jako verzi, GNOME2 bych jeste mozna poradil
<Chinese_soup> *ani jakou ma verzi
<suki> kastele na to...to jen kdybyste vedeli...=) 
<|Nuclear|> no ja s openboxem a gentoo taky nevedu :DS
<suki> |Nuclear|: vstal si rano? :D 
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: :)
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: jo! kdo ti dovolil vyzrazovat můj věk, když spím?! :D
<suki> :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: nikdo se te na nic neptal, kdybych nechtel abys to nezjistil ne highlitnul bych te
<|Nuclear|> suki: malem ne :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: not teh answer!
<Chinese_soup> no nic
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: kdyz jsi blazen a dobrovolne jsi to na twitru vyklopil tak se nediv :D
<Chinese_soup> njn, nejsem zadnej paranoidni gentoo uzivatel :D
<suki> :D
<Chinese_soup> radsi uz mlcim ;-)
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: a na te anglictine bys mel zapracovat :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> vole
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: tak mlc a nerozciluj se :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: no rano bylo peklo :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: to verim, me dneska kamoska vzbudila ve dve odpoledne, jen aby mi poprala...jsem myslela, ze ji zabiju....:D :D :D 
<Chinese_soup> no, aspon ti poprala
<suki> Chinese_soup: jo, byla ksem fakt stastna...:D 
<Chinese_soup> kdo by nebyl
<|Nuclear|> na muj svatek si nikdy nikdo nevzpomene :D
<suki> Chinese_soup
<suki> dpc...:D sorry :D 
<suki> |Nuclear|: ja ani nevedela, ze nakej mam ..:D 
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: hod jmenu a ja si napisu nejaky skript :D
<Chinese_soup> *jmeno
<suki> no nic chlapi..jdu se poradne striskat, treba vam pak zacnu rozumet :D :D :D 
<suki> vy dneska nikam nejdete? co se deje? :D 
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: mas google :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: Chinese_soup ma 14, a na me je brzo :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: sry :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: lol
<|Nuclear|> ja vyrazim tak v 9 nebo v 10 :D 
<|Nuclear|> ale je tam jaksi zima a ani nevim jestli se mi chce :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: me hreje vodka...:D 
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: mi to neva :)
<|Nuclear|> suki: no, tak to mi moc nejede, posledni dobou m uz nejede nic
<suki> |Nuclear|: tomuse mi moc nechce verit...
<suki> :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: maximalne jeste pivko nebo dve si dam 
<suki> |Nuclear|: to si povime zitra :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> klidne :)
<FrostyX> suki: vsechno nej k svatku
<suki> FrostyX: dekuju =)
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: mas recht, suki vsechno nej k svatku :)
<suki> |Nuclear|: taky dekuju :D 
<suki> tak se tu mejte chlapi...ja to jdu zapit =)
<suki> ahoj =)
<|Nuclear|> sakra prace, clovek si necha zaple pc at muze pracovat prez ssh a v tom meste zrovna musi namraza roztrhat draty ! grrrr
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> tim spis bych mel jit do hospody :D
<santai> umm hospoda
<|Nuclear|> santai: presne tak akorat mam blbej pocit ze nemam s kym jit :D
<Chinese_soup> vem si nás
<Chinese_soup> do kapsy
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: pis bez dia a tebe si nevezmu do hospody ani omylem :D nerad bych dostal klepeta za podavani alkoholu nezletilym :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> prosim te
<Chinese_soup> ja bych to nikomu nerekl!
<|Nuclear|> ono jsou takovy srandisti v modrych hadrech kteri se dokazou zeptat :D
<|Nuclear|> a ptaji se s takovym pristrojem v ruce :D
<Chinese_soup> toz to jim to musis hacknout aby to ani nepostrehli
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jsi prece linuxak!
<h00ked> prisel sem o neco?
<h00ked> prasarny a pod neresim :D
<Chinese_soup> nn
<h00ked> zadny prasarny jo? se divim :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D kupodivu ne :D ale to prijde :D
<DoNtIkE> me ten blesk.cz tak stve
<h00ked> celkem blba otazka
<|Nuclear|> DoNtIkE: cim ?
<DoNtIkE> slibili primy prenos z konceru landy a nakonec nic :D
<h00ked> soft na wip dvdcka pro widle asi neznate co? :D
<h00ked> *na rip
<|Nuclear|> DoNtIkE: :D :D
<h00ked> vim ze je to tady blbej dotaz, ale ja nic neznam :D
<DoNtIkE> daemon tools, alcohol
<|Nuclear|> netusim :D
<h00ked> to umi i ripovat jo? :D
<|Nuclear|> specifikuj ten rip :D
<DoNtIkE> ja myslim ze jo
<h00ked> nebotrebuju udelat iso :D
<h00ked> no, vzit fulldvd a udelat z nej avicka :D
<|Nuclear|> chces nahrat dvd to avi ze
<DoNtIkE> nevim.. nikdy jsem to nepotreboval :D
<h00ked> yeah
<Chinese_soup> treba nero to umi
<|Nuclear|> mozna to umi nero ale nevsazel bych na to
<h00ked> nero suck :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<Chinese_soup> your ingles sux
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: tak se neptej na tak blbem miste :D
<h00ked> mno co, kouknu na stahuj :D
<DoNtIkE> porad bojuji s nastavenim klavesnice v Onericu
<h00ked> hm... nasel sem nejaky free studio... to jsem na to zvedavy :D
<DoNtIkE> nejde me to prepinat klasicky pres Alt+Shift
<DoNtIkE> aha.. uz to mam :D Neni nad to se zeptat
<h00ked> mno nic, ja jdu asi konecne zprovoznit pc :D
<DoNtIkE> a to ted pises z kalkulacky nebo co?
<h00ked> nn z ubuntu :D:D
<Chinese_soup> nn z mikrovlnky
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> pozdě
<DoNtIkE> to se nebere jako pocitac?
<h00ked> no rozhodne to neberu jako system :D
<Chinese_soup> nebere se to jako funkcni pocitac
<DoNtIkE> ja to beru jako funkcni system. Jsem read kdyz nic nemusim hledat a zprovoznovat
<h00ked> a to je prave na picu :D
<h00ked> out of box system =  ubuntu :D
<h00ked> teda kecam
<Chinese_soup> kazdy at si vybere, ze jo :)
<Chinese_soup> o tom to je
<h00ked> out of box system =  windows
<DoNtIkE> nejsem tak zkuseny. Na linuxu (ubuntu) pracuji pul roku
<Chinese_soup> ja na linuxu taky pracuju pulrok :)
<Chinese_soup> vlastně ani nevím co tu dělám, když jsem nikdy ubuntu neměl :D
<Chinese_soup> vlastně parkrat jo, kdyz to bylo nejblizsi live cd a ja potreboval fsck 
<DoNtIkE> ja taky nevim co tu delam. Ctu si tu nesmyslne kody kterym nerozumim :D
<|Nuclear|> co na to rict, tady na kanale moc lidi asi ubuntu nepouziva :D co se tyce me ubuntu pouzivam jen jako livecd :)
<Chinese_soup> nejak tak
<|Nuclear|> ja ubuntu v zivote nemel :D
<Chinese_soup> nejak tak
<santai> ja ho mel a ted sem presel na xubuntu :)
<Chinese_soup> kvuli unity, co? :D
<Chinese_soup> řekni ano!
<Chinese_soup> rekni*; sorry, |Nuclear| :)
<santai> no jako ze sem presel pac se mi podarilo si naprosto rozhasit cely graficky rozhrani xD
<santai> tak sem si rikal ze skusim znicit  neco jinyho
<|Nuclear|> santai: nainstaluj si gentoo, to te odnauci likvidovat systemy :D
<|Nuclear|> santai: to si hned rozmyslis jestli to preinstalujes kdyz pred sebou vidis nekolik desitek hodin ladeni :D
<Chinese_soup> :D jn
<Chinese_soup> a na poprve to budes instalovat tak 10x
<Chinese_soup> ne, ze bych to nekdy delal, jen tipuju :)
<h00ked> mno ne desetkrat, ale spis tak tri dny :D
<Chinese_soup> mel jsem jen Fedoru, openSUSE a Debian :)
<Chinese_soup> :D
<santai> :D aha no na to asi ted nemam cas ale uvazoval sem o archu
<h00ked> no je fakt, ze tam se prvni instalace da zvladnout za par hodin no :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jj 3 dny by sedely :D
<h00ked> ja pamatuju ze moje prvni instalace gentoo mi zabrala neco kolem tydnu :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vidim ze postizeni zvane gentoo ma stejny prubeh vsude :D
<|Nuclear|> a u kazdeho :D
<h00ked> jou jou :D
<h00ked> ale ted uz mam server za pet, sest hodin hotovy
<h00ked> zaklad systemu pro server teda :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ja server na gentoo jeste nestavel :) ale v pc doufam ze jak prekonam jeden problem tak to sfouknu za hodinu a pul cista instalace
<h00ked> ale jo da se :)
<h00ked> kua uz vim proc se mi zalohy delaji tak dlouho
<|Nuclear|> jj, usetrim dost casu kompilacema ccxCZ mi pomohl odladit make a na i7 920 jedu 8aplikaci naraz :D
<h00ked> v jednu rano se spousti cron a v pet rano to vetsinou jeste bezi :D
<|Nuclear|> :D:D to zalohujes vsechny data co mas ne ?
<h00ked> miliardy prtavejch souboru :D
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> resp. ta se dela jednou tydne
<santai> :D porno xD
<h00ked> a pak kazdy den se pres md5sum kontrolujou data a delaji se rozdilovky
<h00ked> ted se kopiruje /home je to cca 9GB ale pres 8 tisic souboru :D
<|Nuclear|> :) miliony prtavejch souboru ? vis o tom ze uz se dela to porno i pohyblivy :D uz nemusis skladovat tolik fotek :D
<santai> jn bere treba kazdej obrazek z videa zvlast :)
<h00ked> ehm... nevite nekdo kam sem hodil dvd mechaniku? nasel sem jen kabel :D
<h00ked> mno... aspon konecne udelam pokrok a nacpu si system na sata disk :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: na to ssd ?
<h00ked> nn na satu :D
<h00ked> ale uz si to na to ssdcko predpripravim
<h00ked> a budu muset nejak reorganizovat kabelaz... asi mam ty kabely fakt nekde ucpane :D
<h00ked> plus zitra skocit nakoupit kat6 kably :D
<h00ked> juhuuu uz jenom asi dve hodiny zaloh :D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked:  sledujes co se posledni dobou uvadi za filmy ? 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: byl mezi nema jakejsi stredovekej s takovym divnym nazvem a ja si nemuzu na to vzpomenout :D chci to sosnout ale nevim nazev sakra :D
<santai> a neco presnejsiho k tomu filmu nevis
<santai> ma vyjit valky bohu 
<h00ked> nevim
<santai> od tvurcu 300
<h00ked> ja vzdycky projedu na warezu novinky a co me zaujme obrazkama stahnu :D
<h00ked> nazvy apod neresim
<h00ked> stejne se to vetsinou jmenuje ve stylu bk-2-d-ft_kokot.mkv :D
<|Nuclear|> santai: jo to by mohlo byt ono, to asi jeste nestahnu co
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jj :D 
<santai> asi spis ne no :D
<dipsy_> myslim ze ten film sa vola Immortals
<|Nuclear|> dipsy_: jj cesky nazev je valka bohu
<|Nuclear|> proto ten divnej nazev v pamatovaku :D
<dipsy_> :D
<santai> |Nuclear|: tak uz to prej i stahnes ale kvalita nebude nic moc
<santai> http://www.warez-bb.org/viewtopic.php?t=13525831
<h00ked> juhuuu uz jenom megabzilion souboru..... :D
<|Nuclear|> santai: pockam na mkv
<h00ked> hm.... libi se mi americky serialy
<h00ked> zastavka metra velka jak vaclavak, narvana lidma, ale spusti se alarm a behem pul minuty je zastavka vyprazdnena
<Chinese_soup> vsichni naskacou pod metro?
<h00ked> no prave ze ne cece :D
<h00ked> to by se stalo u nas :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> davova hysterie a pulka lidi by pochcipala :D
<santai> dal bych si pivo ale sklep je daleko :\
<h00ked> :D
<santai> naky reseni ?
<Chinese_soup> sestavit si robota
<Chinese_soup> (poridit si) & naucit to psa
<Chinese_soup> problem solves; next
<Chinese_soup> *solved
<h00ked> a nebo nebejt vul, nemit pivo ve sklepe, ale nekde pobliz mista vyskytu :D
<h00ked> to je zlo
<h00ked> mam na telefonu pozadi, ktere se da krmit :D
<santai> ja to vidim tak ze du do sklepa :D
<Chinese_soup> oooh!
<h00ked> tak sem si spocital gamesy co si chci nakoupit
<h00ked> necelych trinact litru...
<Chinese_soup> a nebo je daruj charitě
<Chinese_soup> posli DMS polivka na 999999
<h00ked> uvidime podle vyplaty
<h00ked> tretinu za hry se mi davat nechce
<h00ked> asi koupim nadvakrat :D
<h00ked> a vlastne diablo a jeste neco vyjde az pristi rok :D
<|Nuclear|> tebe neucili pouzivat warez ? :D
<h00ked> ucili
<h00ked> ale napriklad knizku s artbooky z collector's edition si stahnu tezko
<h00ked> nebo model mustangu 1:10 z drivera apod :D
<|Nuclear|> k cemu to je takovy kravoviny ? :D
<h00ked> zberatelske kousky :)
<h00ked> bleh, vsechny dve jadra dostavaji celkem zahul :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: kdyz jsem si cetl tvuj ditropis tak si myslim ze kazdy linuxak si tim musi projit :D
<|Nuclear|> kazdy mel sve testovaci obdobi :D kdy se za tyden vystrida klidne 6 OS :D
<h00ked> jou, to pamatuju, to bylo divoky no :D
<h00ked> vidis, to muzu aktualizovat
<h00ked> ikdyz to stejne cte jeden clovek rocne
<h00ked> a letos to jsi ty :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<|Nuclear|> jsem tam nejak zabloudil :D
<|Nuclear|> ale aktualizovat bys to mohl :D
<h00ked> hotovo asi :D
<h00ked> a vidis, kdyz sem se tam zase po mesici podival... zitra upravim to sileny tema aby vypadalo aspon trochu k svetu :D
<|Nuclear|> :D nevypada to zle :D
<|Nuclear|> nejakej blb si regnul domenu co jsem chtel 
<h00ked> prasopes.cz? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: blbce
<h00ked> nahodou, ja bych ji bral :D
<|Nuclear|> a co ti v tom brani ? :D
<|Nuclear|> nejakej martin mandat ma nuclear.cz
<h00ked> co mi brani mimo tohohle? :D
<h00ked> domain:       prasopes.cz
<h00ked> registrant:   GIGASERVER-1251065136
<h00ked> nsset:        GIGASERVER
<h00ked> registrar:    REG-SEONET
<h00ked> status:       paid and in zone
<|Nuclear|> typek docela trefil :D prasopes.cz address:      Veltrusy
<h00ked> tjn :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: takze ten tvuj web bezi na gentoo jo :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: pockej az budu mit online pc :D neco vyzkousime :D
<h00ked> mno gentoo a na tom je virtualizovany debian
<h00ked> mno.. budu se muset pres den podivat do ntb
<h00ked> kolik se tam vejde ramek
<|Nuclear|> co mas za notes ?
<h00ked> probook 4525s
<h00ked> s turionem, atinou, 640GB / 4GB
<h00ked> ale budu na nem virtualizovat, plus tam pojede eclipse, takze 8GB se neztrati
<|Nuclear|> podle me vic jak 8 nepobere
<h00ked> taky myslim no
<h00ked> ale tak aspon to
<|Nuclear|> :)
<|Nuclear|> normale jsem ted zjistil ze z nejakeho duvodu nemam nainstalovane php :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-26
<h00ked> :D
<|Nuclear|> ale apache a nefunkcniho phpadmina mam :D
<h00ked> blby cekacky na fileserve :D
<h00ked> clovek si chce stahnout dva pulmegovy ebooky, ale zabere to hodinu :/
<|Nuclear|> co to mas za monster speed ? :D
<h00ked> cekacka na fileupload....
<h00ked> teda fileserve
<h00ked> sem tu druhou teda stahnul pres server ale...
<h00ked> pro smrtelniky navic s pevnou IP.... :D:D:D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> jdu spat gn
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> proc vzdycky fungovalo "cat foo.log | grep -v apache" na vypsani logu foo.log bez zaznamu o apache?
<h00ked> ale ted najednou mi ten prikaz grepne apache snad z top nebo odkud :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: zmena je zivot :D
<h00ked> kua najednou mam na stole nejak moc mista.... :D
<h00ked> kua posledni dil the unit.... pak asi budu muset zacit makat :(
<spidy_> ahoj
<spidy_> Zkoušel jsem si včera aktualizovat php podle http://sudarmuthu.com/blog/installing-php-5-3-x-in-ubuntu-through-apt-get-or-aptitude a nějak se nedařilo
<spidy_>  apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 měl takovej ošklivej výstup :)
<spidy_> http://pastebin.com/fVUwnJ75
<spidy_> tak jsem myslel, že to je nějaký problém se závislstmi a někde jsem vygooglil, že by to mělo vyřešit apt-get -f install php5 libapache2-mod-php5, ale mělo to přesně stejný výsledek
<h00ked> to je instalace, ne aktualizace :)
<spidy_> noo, nějak jsem to nenapsal celý :D
<spidy_> nějdřív jsem to udělal podle toho článku, s tím že by mělo stačit nastavit ten sources.list a ty klíče a potom apt-get update a upgrade
<h00ked> na ubuntu nic pridavat nemusis
<h00ked> apt-get install php5 naprosto staci
<h00ked> pripadne zkus ciste jenom apt-get install -f
<h00ked> esli tam je neco blbe, tak to tusim nabidne apt-get autoremove
<spidy_> no ono asi v tom oficiálním repozitáři není novější php než 5.3.2
<h00ked> h00ked@laboratory:~$ php -v
<h00ked> PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.6 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Oct 14 2011 22:31:25) 
<h00ked> Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
<h00ked> Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
<spidy_> tak nevím :D, ale i 5.3.3 je staré (už existuje 5.3.8)
<h00ked> kouknu na server
<spidy_> nicméně když se mi pořád nedařilo, tak jsem zkusil php odinstalovat a znovu nainstalovat
<spidy_> a apt-get install mi pořád říká to s těma závislostma a apt-get install -f Čtu seznamy balíků... Hotovo Vytvářím strom závislostí        Čtu stavové informace... Hotovo 0 aktualizováno, 0 nově instalováno, 0 k odstranění a 7 neaktualizováno.
<h00ked> hm... zjistuju, ze mi chybi par dilu SGA :/
<Chinese_soup> :/
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> to sou kokoti z vodafone... sice je hezky, ze dali zadaco navigaci sygic, ale je to chraneny proti stazeni pres wifi.... jde to jenom pres 3G
<h00ked> asi cekaji, ze si lidi vyplacaji FUP a nikdo to do dnesni pulnoci nedotahne, ale me nenaserou :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> stahovani pres 3G mi aktualne jede 548KB/s o.O
<h00ked> taaaak a hura do upgradu PC
<suki> |Nuclear|: zijes/te? :D 
<suki> |Nuclear|: mam zacit spamovat? :D 
<suki> tak je tu vubec nekdo? 
<Chinese_soup> ne
<suki> jo, taky na to koukam...:D
<h00ked> mno... system na sata disku je znat, ne ze ne :D
<h0ax> ahoj, je tu nekdo?
<Chinese_soup> možná 
<h0ax> nabízím jednorázovou prácičku. Potřeboval bych na 30 pracovních stanic nainstalovat Debian, Ubuntu nebo Fedoru u všech nastavit IPTABLES (port forwarding), webserver (Apache nebo nginx) a prosíťovat.
<h0ax> Stanice situovány v Praze. Velmi dobře zaplatím. Spěchá.
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> Praha, tak nic
 * SquirrelCZE by byl schopen, ale je v Ove, takze smula
<|Nuclear|> h0ax: tak si udelej vzor a udpcastem to rozesli sam a usetris dobre prachy :D
<h0ax> |Nuclear|: Bohuzel na to nemam cas
<|Nuclear|> jestli mas hotovou jednu stanici, tak to zebere 20 minut :)
<h0ax> Nemam zkusenosti s udpcastem
<|Nuclear|> na tom neni co za zkusenosti, bootnes cd na vzorovem pc se proklikas ze to je server a ze chces castovat vsehno, a na ostatnich to jen bootnes das naslouchat mozna nastavis ip a na masteru zmacknes ener a uz to jede
<|Nuclear|> na finish obejdes pc a zmenis jim hostname :D a pytel penez usetrenej :D
<h0ax> |Nuclear|, hmm, diky za tip, ale pokud chces ziskat ten pytel penez za 20 minut - neni problem :D
<Chinese_soup> ja chci pytel penez za 20 minut! |Nuclear|: ty to udelas a ja dostanu penize, ok? :D
<h0ax> jde mi o vysledek :D
<Chinese_soup> mne zas o penize
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h0ax> kdo by i presto mel zajem piste na admin <at> tisk-kvalitne <dot> cz
<FrostyX> kurna, skoda ze jsem na druhe strane republiky
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: kdyz mi budes rikat co mam delat tak se s tebou o ty prachy rozdelim :D
<FrostyX> To co rikal nuclear
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> tak se nerozdelim
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> chm.....
<h00ked> mit na tohle hodinu volna, tak se jdu radsi prospat... :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: busy ? :-D
<h00ked> malinko.... :D
<Chinese_soup> jak jsem mohl zit bez nickcolor.pl!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> svet je najednou barevnejsi
<FrostyX> neasi
<Chinese_soup> a samozrejme - svet nyni zere vice ram
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> jo, ale na to je jednoduche reseni. Kup si dalsi :-D
<Chinese_soup> nechci
<Chinese_soup> je to trapko pipni server zadarmo :D
<Chinese_soup> na irssi to staci :D
<FrostyX> :
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> To jsem jedinej komu bezi irssi na localu ?
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: jj
<|Nuclear|> btw ted jsem se vratil z hospody a stalo to za hovno :D
<|Nuclear|> zima jak v prdeli a prestali nalivat :D
<FrostyX> ja pred chvili vstal, ale taky to stalo za hovno
<FrostyX> jsem absolutne nevyspanej a pres noc toho moc nenaspim
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: odpoledni stastna hodinka ktera se protahla ? :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: kfyz tam za nim pojedes a udelas to co jsem rikal mam u tebe 70% zisku :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: 
<h00ked> aaaa ty vole konecne
<h00ked> po sesti hodinach se rozbalil archiv
<suki> ahoj 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: cg 
<h00ked> asi budu muset vymyslet neco jinyho na zalohy, tohle je desny :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: Ahoj :) to je dost ze jsi tu :?
<|Nuclear|> :)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: 6h na zalohy je dost :D
<h00ked> 700GB archiv no :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: tak velkej nemam ani disk :D
<h00ked> miliarda malejch pica souboru :D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: jsem byla v praci...
<|Nuclear|> suki: ja v hospode
<suki> |Nuclear|: :D me to spacilo vcera...
<h00ked> a to mam naraidovany... nechci videt jak dlouho by to trvalo na jednom disku :D
<|Nuclear|> a jelikoz zavirali a venku je kosa jak z nosa tak jsem sel domu a ne jinam :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: asi tak pul stoleti :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: v kolik se u vas zaviraj hospody? :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: copak ? prepila jsi to ? :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: vzdycky kdyz tam je obsazenej max jeden stul :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: nevim...nepamatuju se...:D 
<|Nuclear|> suki: to je v podstate ano :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: myslim, ze par podstatnych veci mi dost unika...:D 
<h00ked> pche, neni nad domaci slivku v teple domova
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to je nuda :D to se rano nedozvis cos delal :D
<h00ked> dozvim, staci se podivat po mistnosti
<|Nuclear|> suki: obvykle po radnem piti unikaji veci :D
<h00ked> a na logy na serverech :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: opily clovek na ssh je zlo :D :D
<|Nuclear|> hlavne kdyz se meni hesla :D
<h00ked> a Amynka zvlast :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: kššc
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: dia ! _D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<Chinese_soup> si to kurva oprav
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: drz pec, nam prava :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: Amynka  ? :D dela opila peklo jo ? :D
<h00ked> no posledne co vim co byla opila tak zbourala servery nejakeho free wowka ceskeho :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: musis napsat "Gentoo" aby si Amynka vsimla, ze ji tu resite, jinak si nekdo odserete, ze ji pomlouvate :-D
<h00ked> resp. takhle co ja vim, tak ta vzdycky opila boura nejake servery :D
<h00ked> FrostyX, ma blby :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: :D :D :D
<|Nuclear|> jelikoz neni admin tak se nebojim banu jak u death a linux.cz :D
<h00ked> to mi pripomina, ze tu mam jeste pulku merunkovice :P
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ja tu mam pivko a kopr k tomu takze zitra :D
<h00ked> pivo z koprem? Muze byt zajimave :D:D:D
<suki> muzete se prestat bavit o chlastu? :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vole, KOPR :D Kurevsky odpor k praci :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: proc ? :D zrovna ho mam v sobe :D
<h00ked> kua, ja dostal chut na koprovku ale :D
<h00ked> suki, no tak muzem resit klidne porno jestli chces :o)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: gl o ctvrt na jednu rano :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: FrostyX to radsi ne :D
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: vzhledem k tomu, ze neni admin, nemas strach jo ? Nerikal h00ked ze boura servery ? :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: ja oficialne zadny nemam :D
<h00ked> FrostyX, |Nuclear| bee free, matfyzaci se o vikendech uci :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<suki> h00ked: mozna, ze budu litovat toho, ze jsem se zeptala, ale co bys chtel resit na pornu? 
<h00ked> suki, treba posledni dobou bidne herecke obsazeni, strohy scenar...
<|Nuclear|> suki: predhanet se kolik toho kdo ma, kdo ma jaky.....je toho dost :D
<h00ked> a nebo tak :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: co si vzpominam tak posledne kdyz byl kamos opily a ja taky tak padl za vlast brmlab :D
<suki> dobry...rozumim...:D :D 
<h00ked> no ja pamatuju brmlab taky dole
<h00ked> ale to vypadl proud, pocita se i to? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: v tom prsty nemam, ale po nasem zasahu nesel dva dny :D
<|Nuclear|> a proud sel :D
<h00ked> no ja pamatuju, ze sem asi deset minut bojoval s brmbarem
<h00ked> za boha nechtel nabootovat :D
<|Nuclear|> co se tyce nas nechtel spadnout, ale padl :D
<|Nuclear|> suki: uz vis co se da resit ? :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: jo...:D rozhodla jsem se byt radsi potichu :D 
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: co to na me zkousis ? takove whois na me :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<|Nuclear|> suki: myslim ze to je moudre :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: jen jsem se koukal, jestli si takovy noob a neumis na irssi nastavit unicode :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: navic! jen jsem se koukal co mas za pekneho klienta
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: mit plne prava na tom serveru uz bych to mel spravene :D
<h00ked> how to get him inside her
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: dobrej ne ? :D
<h00ked> a ted kua jak to pochopit :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: skvělej!
<|Nuclear|> blbce vyndej si tu horni radu klaves nebo aspon to tlacitko na hacek a carku :D
<Chinese_soup> nasřat
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to je jasny :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: neser me :D
<h00ked> |Nuclear|, máš nějaký problém? 
<h00ked> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<h00ked> a jej
<h00ked> ja tu jeste vlastne nemam iptables a fw
<h00ked> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ne nemam problem ale text s otazniky se cte blbe :D
<h00ked> ten sweex router asi moc dlouho nevydrzi :D
<Chinese_soup> Příliš žluťoučký kůň úpěl ďábelské ódy.
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ne ze bych byl hajzl ale at ti to padne :D
<h00ked> ale o to ani ne
<|Nuclear|> a Chinese_soup tobe preju aby se ti naformatoval disk :D
<h00ked> ale buzeruju providera
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: ticho
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: mam jen 80 GB disk :(
<h00ked> mam agregaci na netu a prisel sem na to, jak mit porad plnou rychlost :D
<Chinese_soup> to by trvalo par sekund :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: i to by stacilo :D
<|Nuclear|> aspon bys nepsal ty hovna co nemuzu precist :D
<Chinese_soup> psal
<h00ked> ja mam nekde ten nekonecny zip
<h00ked> jestli chces :D
<Chinese_soup> ssh je vsude
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> to budes mit rychly die; :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: :D
<|Nuclear|> jo posli mu to :D
<Chinese_soup> mam volne 1.3 GB na /home a 23 MB na /
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: CG
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: díky
<Chinese_soup> jdu si zapsat at neotviram soubory od h00ked
<|Nuclear|> napis jeste jedno dlouhy i a zacnu te kvalitne ignorovat :D
<h00ked> :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: /topic :P
<Chinese_soup> toleruj ty co maji prava na to si nastavit UTF-8
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> i ten me sere :D
<FrostyX> Kdo by ten /topic cetl, kdyz je psanej diakritikou a nefunguje mu kodovani :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: jeste ty si ze me delej prdel a jdu spat :D
<|Nuclear|> ze si ze me bude delat dneska prdel i spolubydlici tak to se na to muzu vysrat :D
<Chinese_soup> Nesmis vse brat takhle.
<Chinese_soup> Nejsi prece zadny emak.
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: myslis ? :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: Ano, pane.
<|Nuclear|> dostal jsi me :D blafoval jsem :D
<Chinese_soup> Poker face :|
<FrostyX> ja si nedelam prdel, pouze poukazuju na fakt, ze moc lidi (co nemaj nastavene UTF-8) asi nebude cist topic a louskat tam kazde druhe pismeno
<Chinese_soup> tak to prenastavime!
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: to si ho prectu u tebe nebo na localu :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: mit tak na to prava tak uz to je :D
<FrostyX> ale jinak jo, Teď si z tebe dělám prdel, 
<Chinese_soup> No vidis i tvuj spolubydla si umi nastavit unicode. :P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: njn
* Topic unset by Chinese_soup on #ubuntu-cz
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<Chinese_soup> jde to :D
<Chinese_soup> tak co resite?
<FrostyX> :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: neser me :D znam prava na tveho roota :D
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho). Delsi texty vkladejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Chinese_soup> lepsi?
<FrostyX> Doprdele :-D
<FrostyX> ted me dostal
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: co se tyce me ja topic nectu :D
<Chinese_soup> rychle jdi to zmenit!
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: !!
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: a zapomene to :D
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: ;) a to mam dvojku v zile :d
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: jenze pruser je ze ty na myho taky :D :D
<FrostyX> jojo, me to tak vyhovuje. 
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: jj je to oko za oko zub za zub :D
<Chinese_soup> oko za oko, root za root
<|Nuclear|> nebo tak
<h00ked> kua dochazi mi misto :/
<h00ked> Souborový systém            Velikost Užito Volno Uži% Mounted on
<h00ked> /dev/sda1             283G  5,6G  263G   3% /
<h00ked> /dev/sda2	      587G  491G   67G  89% /home  
<h00ked> /dev/xdv1            15,2T  7,4T  7,8T  48% /media/srv01
<h00ked> :/
<FrostyX> Cestina v systemu ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> stfu bro :D
<h00ked> jj
<FrostyX> ja chci taky takovy disk :-D
<h00ked> mam udelany image, ktery je v cestine no... :D
<h00ked> jeste sem se nedostal k tomu to upravit :D
<Chinese_soup> tohle je "dochazi misto"!
<Chinese_soup> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Chinese_soup> /dev/sda1             9.2G  8.7G   23M 100% /
<Chinese_soup> /dev/sda5              62G   58G  1.2G  99% /home
<FrostyX> na ten muj hodis nejakou hudbu, trochu porna a uz abys mazal cache balickovaciho systemu :-D
<h00ked> FrostyX, no... ja se netesim, az to budu preraidovavat :D
<Chinese_soup> specialne pro |Nuclear| jsem i dal LC_ALL="en_US.UTF8" 
<h00ked> Chinese_soup, ne, tohle je "jsi v <> bro" :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> ale za elektriku mi vraceli letos, nechapu :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-27
<h00ked> heh
<h00ked> archiv ma 50,4GB ale rozbaleny obsah jenom 37,6GB
<|Nuclear|> lol
<h00ked> ale u druheho archivu uz je to ok
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> tomuhle se rika kvalitni archivovaci algoritmus :D
<h00ked> obsah je 223MB a archiv ma nejakych 92MB
<h00ked> je to nejaky mrdly
<h00ked> du spat
<Chinese_soup> papa
<FrostyX> bb
<|Nuclear|> bb
<suki> jdu spat tak se mejte 
<|Nuclear|> suki: gn
<Amynka> a jeje
<|Nuclear|> Amynka: ze by h00ked prozradil neco co nemel ? :D
<Amynka> |Nuclear|: ne..
<Amynka> nevi nic co by nemel prozradit
<jp_Hranice> Ahoj. Nefunguje mi nautilus-gksu. Nemáte někdo nějaké zkušenosti ?
<jp_Hranice> Našel jsem k tomu hlášení o chybě :
<jp_Hranice> ... ale moc se nevyznám v té debatě, nebo prostě nefunguje oprava, kterou tam napsali
<jp_Hranice> Nefunguje mi nautilus-gksu. Nemáte někdo nějaké zkušenosti ?	
<jp_Hranice> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/817383
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: libnautilus-gksu.so mas v /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0 ?
<cortex_sk> podla toho 6 komentaru to tak funguje
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: vyzera to tak ze po instalacii nautilus-gksu tam ten .so nie je kde by mal byt
<cortex_sk> po skopirovani z /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0 do extensions-3.0 to sice vyhodi okno na prihlasenie ale to je tak vsetko
<cortex_sk> cize moj pripad je rovnaky ako v komentary 7 pri tom bugu :P
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: fakt to vyzera ze nautilus skratka nema byt spustany pod rootom, je to uzavrete a nepovazuju to za bug. neostava ti nic ine len nautilus spustat cez gksu ak to naozaj potrebujes
<FrostyX> bohuzel jsem pulku konverzace prospal, ale co vas vede spoustet nautilusa s pravy roota ? :)
<cortex_sk> FrostyX: to bude nejaka uchylka :D
<cortex_sk> FrostyX: a pytal sa na toto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/805682
<cortex_sk> no nic idem pridem
<jp_Hranice> FrostyX: Jsem zvyklej na nautilus-gksu
<jp_Hranice> FrostyX: Po nainstalovani se oběví nabídka Otevřít jako zprávce v kontextovém menu adresáře zobrazovaného skrz nautilus.
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: ocividne to v ere gnome 3 nie je zelany sposob pouzivania nautilusu :|
<jp_Hranice> cortex_sk: asi je to stěma právama pak dost složité, co já vím, tak jsem si v tom taky udělal kolikrát dost zmatek a přez nautilus jsem to zpětně nevyřešil.
<jp_Hranice> Myslíte, že je to chyba, když mi nevaskakuje Unity pustranní panel mám-li meximalizované okno ?
<SquirrelCZE> to je feature
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<cortex_sk> :D
<SquirrelCZE> a uprimne genialni ;-)
<jp_Hranice> Myslíte, že je to chyba, když mi nevaskakuje Unity postranní panel mám-li maximalizované okno ?
<SquirrelCZE> setri prostor na notesu jak cyp
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: malo by to vyliezat
<jp_Hranice> ale já byl zviklý, že když najedu myší na okraj, tak se oběví.
<SquirrelCZE> jo takhle
<SquirrelCZE> pokud najedes na okraj a neobjevi se tak je to chyba
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem mne to delalo taky...
<cortex_sk> ja to mam zobrazene stale ked pouzivam unity. nemam rad veci ktore sa skryvaju
<jp_Hranice> skrytý panel, to zní hrozně, že ?
<jp_Hranice> mě se to právě že skryje když maximalizuju okno, ale ož to nevykoukne, když najedu na okraj. A dělalo to.
<SquirrelCZE> cortex_sk: pozor
<SquirrelCZE> tohle chovani Unity kdyz funguje je perfektni
<SquirrelCZE> proste panel je porad tam
<cortex_sk> hej stale tam je a zaroven nie je
<SquirrelCZE> dokud neco nemaximalizujes, pak se ukaze jen pri hoveru
<cortex_sk> hej ale nemam to tak rad
 * SquirrelCZE tohle chytre chovani ma rad :D
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, taky nemam rad kdyz se PORAD schovava, ale kdyz takhle chytre tak jo
<jp_Hranice> mě se schovával docela chytře a teď jsem dokonce zjistil, když kliknu na Dash, zobrazí se pod oknem.
<jp_Hranice> prostě musim furt všechno minimalizovávat, abych se dostal až na plochu a panel a Dash.
<SquirrelCZE> chyba
<SquirrelCZE> error
<SquirrelCZE> bug
<jp_Hranice> zkusim zahlásit
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: nerobil si nejake upravy v konfiguracii?
<cortex_sk> lebo ak ano
<cortex_sk> tak sa musis znovu prihlasit
<cortex_sk> toto ej bug o ktorom som uz pocul
<cortex_sk> nefunguju zmeny hned ako sa spravia v nastaveniach cez ten compiz configurator
<cortex_sk> a chova sa to rovnako ze okno ti ostane nad dashom
<jp_Hranice> jediné co jsem udělal je, že jsem zkopíroval tu knihovu ja se o ní píše v souvislosti s nautilus-gksu
<cortex_sk> tak to mozes vratit spat pretoze to nepomoze :D
<jp_Hranice> hotovo
<jp_Hranice> teda .so je asi skript, a ne knihovna, že ?
<SquirrelCZE> no... :D
<SquirrelCZE> asi jo
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: nie, .so je kniznica nie skript 
<jp_Hranice> ještě ten Dash
<cortex_sk> navrhujem odhlasit/prihlasit :P
<jp_Hranice> nevíte někdo co je to Onboard ?
<jp_Hranice> ok ja pudu du tuho odhlášení
<jp_Hranice> ale stejně je to zajímavé. Unity je postavené na nautilu ?
<cortex_sk> jp_Hranice: onboard kde?
<jp_Hranice> cortex_sk: V nabídce přizpůsobení jsou předvolby OnBoard
<jp_Hranice> nastavení Onboard
<cortex_sk> to je klavesnica na ploche nie?
<jp_Hranice> aha  Dík
<jp_Hranice> Vše v pořádku, ale musel jsem restartovat, protože mě to nechtělo pustit ny kanál.
<|Nuclear|> ten zimni cas je skvelej, clovek se probudi a nez vyleze z postele je uz zase tma :D
<suki> |Nuclear|: ja se vetsinou probudim a je zase tma...:D :D 
<h00ked> no fuj
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: co se ti nezda ? :D
<h00ked> jen odhaduju co se tu delo :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: no to by me zajimalo co si myslis :D :D
<h00ked> nechtej vedet :D
<h00ked> omg z nejakeho duvodu mi eclipse nechce aktualizovat pluginy :/
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: zase myslis na hovadiny co :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: s tim eclipsem ti to nezavidim :D
<h00ked> uz sem to vyresil
<h00ked> povedlo se mi nacpat indigo misto toho pul stoleti staryho eclipse :D
<|Nuclear|> :)
<h00ked> ted me napada... kdy vlastne 10.04 konci podpora? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to netusim, me to s gentoo moc netrapi :D
<h00ked> prave premyslim co dam na stroje... asi debian...
<h00ked> z unity bych asi moc nepochodil :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jedine gentoo :D
<h00ked> mno gentoo by nebyl dobry napad
<h00ked> jelikoz to jsou hardwarove hooodne rozdilne sestavy pc
<h00ked> takze tam by se blbe delal obraz disku a prenasel na dalsi pc :D
<|Nuclear|> jo to jo :D ale kdyby jsi mel ty masiny stejne tak proc ne :D
<h00ked> mno kdyby byly stejne, tak premyslim uplne jinak :D
<|Nuclear|> :)
<h00ked> ale zase na druhou stranu tam bude muset byt neco co nejvic widle-user friendly :D
<|Nuclear|> aha :D tak to bude to gentoo :D at si zvykaj ! :D
<h00ked> optimisto :D
<h00ked> hm... jdu zjistovat, jestli ma topeni cron, nebo jiny planovac uloh...
<SquirrelCZE> eh
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: co takhle nejdriv to unity zkusit? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, neprechazet na 12.04 hned
<SquirrelCZE> pockat tak tyden
<SquirrelCZE> a pak to zkusit
<h00ked> ja mel unity pres mesic
<h00ked> jako da se to, ale proste na pracovni PC to nebude to prave orechove :D
<SquirrelCZE> ty
<SquirrelCZE> i na pracovni PC je OK :D
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne, na pracovni PC kdyz uz neco pracovniho tak awesome, fluxbox... aspol
<h00ked> kua gimp neumi vytvorit watermark? o.O
<SquirrelCZE> wut?
<SquirrelCZE> to je easy ne?
<h00ked> no me se to nechce delat rucne, ja na to hledal klikatko :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> ale ve vysledku bylo rychlejsi ho udelat rucne no :D
<h00ked> mno jsem zvedavy jestli dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bude fungovat :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> melo by
<h00ked> s tim, ze to pujde z 320GB HDD na 40GB HDD :D
 * ZOMBitch +1
<h00ked> ale tak teoreticky... rucne vytvorim partisny /, /boot a /swap, pres livko opravim grub...
<SquirrelCZE> he
<SquirrelCZE> tak to chci videt :D
<h00ked> no ja taky :D
<h00ked> bo nevim jak jinak to vyresit...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: presouvas system?
<h00ked> kouknu jeste na ten pseudonavod na wiki, to by se dalo pouzit univerzalne snad :D
<h00ked> mno zatim jenom planuju jak na to
<h00ked> ale zitra mi prijde ssdcko :)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<h00ked> hm...
<ZOMBitch> mi pripomina, ze jsem vyhrabal z nejake slupky 80GB, tak to plesku na /tmp :)
<h00ked> ddsecure -v
<h00ked> vidim prvne :D
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: ty mas nafukovaci skrin s nafukovacim poctem SATA portu nebo co? :-)
<h00ked> nn
 * SquirrelCZE ma /tmp v ramce
<h00ked> mam pc v 4U racku :D
<SquirrelCZE> nebo :D
 * SquirrelCZE si bude delat vlastni skrin
<SquirrelCZE> 9 pozic na disky
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jo mam dost pozic :)
<SquirrelCZE> a premyslim jestli ma cenu to hecovat na vic nebo to staci
<h00ked> ja mam 12 pozic vepredu, plus nejaky pridavny sracky na 2x 4 disky :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: 9 mam :)
 * SquirrelCZE ale pocita s 5.25 pozicema na disk... :D
<h00ked> sem nasel v alze kdysi davno zalevno tuhle skrin, stala asi patnact stovek :D
<h00ked> 5.25? o.O
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no dit :)
<h00ked> hele nemas ty jeste 8.25 disketovku nahodou? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nebudes lepit 3.5HDD hned na sebe preci :)
<SquirrelCZE> https://picasaweb.google.com/111764666623865850399/CaseSilentMod?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<h00ked> proc  ne :D
<ZOMBitch> aha :D
<SquirrelCZE> v tom cernem kovovem je schovany HDD
<SquirrelCZE> a jinak je to stara skrin, ktera bude zrusena
<ZOMBitch> se mrknu jestli najdu to co mam :)
<SquirrelCZE> https://picasaweb.google.com/111764666623865850399/LeverakTheSilentSquirrel?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<SquirrelCZE> jedine nacrtky nove ktere mam :D
<ZOMBitch> http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/skrine-zdroje-chladice/4944-thermaltake_armor_va8000bws-pc_skrin_jako_tank
<ZOMBitch> kua to neni ona, mam jeste na boku 16" vetrak :)
 * SquirrelCZE premysli o tom ze ji udela az na XL-ATX
<ZOMBitch> jaj, wtf?
<h00ked> ta skrin je sikovna
<h00ked> akorat na hotswap disky :D
<ZOMBitch> mi neco unika koukam
<SquirrelCZE> nebo jak je ten format vetsi nez ATX
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> jo, nejvetsi je WTX
<SquirrelCZE> 356 mm * 425 mm
<SquirrelCZE> to je padlo1
<SquirrelCZE> *padlo!
<h00ked> jooo tohle by se mi kua libilo http://www.softcom.cz/produkt/kingston-ssd-disk-512gb-ssdnow-v100-sata2-25-mlc/?flist=1
<h00ked> :D
 * SquirrelCZE ma 40 GB SSD
<h00ked> ja taky budu porizovat 40GB no
 * |Nuclear| ma 500GB super pomaly WD a nechlubi se tim
<h00ked> no ja vcera konecne dospel do bodu, kdy mi 120GB IDE 5400 rpm prestalo stacit :D
<h00ked> uz jenom tech 7200 sata I je proti tomu narez
<ZOMBitch> :))))
<h00ked> sem zvedavy jak s tim zahejbe to ssdcko :D
 * Chinese_soup ma 80GB super rychly SAMSUNG a prave se tim chlubi :P
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: welcome in future :D
<h00ked> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> je to perfect
 * SquirrelCZE mel na server kombo 40GB SSD a 2x1TB 5400
<SquirrelCZE> a perfektni
<SquirrelCZE> tiche, spoustu mista kde potrebuju, vykon kde potrebuju...
<ZOMBitch> njn, na SSD si pockam jeste chvilek
<h00ked> neni nad sas :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> potrebuju cpat prachy jinam nez do pc :)
<SquirrelCZE> ;D
<h00ked> sice sou drahy jak krava
<h00ked> ale znamej znamyho znamyho znamyho znamyho sehnal za levno
<h00ked> jen mi nechtel rict, z jakeho kamionu se ztratili :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to se nerika :D bud rad ze mas :D 
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: by ti rekli z ktery kamionu a ty bys tam sel taky :D
<h00ked> no prave... proc sem to chtel asi vedet zeo :D:D:D
<h00ked> hm....
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to by byl typek sam proti sobe :D
<h00ked> by me zajimalo, proc mam naucene, ze pri pridani noveho usera automaticky pridavam i do /etc/sudoers...
<h00ked> bych se to mel asi odnaucit kua :D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<h00ked> joooo 7,3KB/s
<h00ked> kua to je speed ze bych se z toho po....
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: to mas nove moderni vytacene spojeni ? :D
<h00ked> to je hi-tech to vis :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jj to vidim, nikdo takovych rychlosti tady nedosahuje :D
<h00ked> to ne no :D
<h00ked> nic, kaslu na to, za ctyri hodiny vstavam :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-19
 * pspps zdravi
<pspps> mam taky mensi problem
<pspps> rano mi z nicoho nic prestal ist grub
<pspps> ked sa mi konecne podarilo ho preinstalovat
<pspps> tak som zistil ze bootuje len do grubovskej konzoli
<pspps> som apsolutna lama
<pspps> a potreboval by som poradit ako vitvorit ten *** konfigurak grubu
<pspps> nenasla by sa pls naka dobra dusa ochotna pomoct? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-24
<Rattenak> a
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-19
<PiiiRKO> zdravím.. 
<PiiiRKO> mohl by mi někdo poradit? :) Mám problém s diakritikou.. přesněji s psaním háčku v kombinaci s písememen.. tady vše funguje bez problému ĎĎĎď ale třeba ve fb messengeru se mi napíše nejdřív háček a pak až písmeno.. :/
<no_light> nepouzivat fb messenger s diakritikou \o/
<PiiiRKO> no_light: dík.. :D
<FrostyX> asi tak. Prihlas se na FB chat v nejakym normalnim klientovi. V pidginu ho pouzivam bez problemu :-)
<PiiiRKO> nepotřebuju zapínat multiplatformního klienta, když využívám jednu platformu né?..
<FrostyX> Imho kdyz ten jednoplatformovy klient stoji za hovno, multiplatformnim clovek nic neztrati.
<mirda> ehm on nekdo pouziva v linuxu ten fb messenger?
<FrostyX> no prave. Kdo by to dobrovolne delal ...
<mirda> nejlepsi je to mit ve svem jabber klientu, ja to mam v pidginovi
<mirda> musi byt ale povolena platforma aplikaci ve fb jinak externi jabber nejde
<mirda> co ja vim tak ten fb messenger pouziva nejakej fb vlastni protokol, ne jabber, pry v tom maji byt i stouchance s ostatnimi lidmi a podobne
<mirda> ale zrejme to je silene odflaklej kus sw kdyz to ani poradne neumi diakritiku
<|Nuclear|>  /msg FrostyX CUs
<FrostyX> hoj :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-21
<jdrab> \o/
<jdrab> http://www.mojevideo.sk/video/1cda5/polska_reklama_na_mineralku.html
<jdrab> :D
<potion> tupy_vrah zabijas mozgove bunky :))
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-23
<fml> ranecko pusinky
<fml> ako fici mir?
 * surstromming mieni vyskusat
<ondrusu> ahoj, mel bych dotaz. Mam Debian a snazim se pripojit ntfs flashku, a kdyz napisu " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /mnt/windows" tak mi to napise: Failed to mount '/dev/sdb': Nepřípustný argument
<ondrusu> The device '/dev/sdb' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<ondrusu> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ondrusu> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around? prosim vas co s tim? 
<mirda> ondrusu: ti to pise co mas za problem
<mirda> ondrusu: nemuzes pripojovat /dev/sdb jako celek, pripojujes vzdy jen oddil
<mirda> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /mnt/windows #chybi ti tam oddil (sdb1)
<mirda> ma to byt takhle
<mirda> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows
<mirda> a slozka windows ve slozce /mnt musi existovat
<ondrusu> existuje
<ondrusu> ale jak to mam pripojit jako celek?
<mirda> oki tak to napis s tou jednickou
<mirda> jak jako celek?
<mirda> ta flashka obsahuje jeden diskovy oddil roztahly pres celou flashku ne?
<mirda> tak musis pripojit ten oddil
<ondrusu> mirda, respekt! ja se s tim seru dva dny a ty me reknes jednu vec a jde to :-D
<mirda> mount /dev/sdb proste nejde
<mirda> ondrusu: hehe :) to jsou ty zakladni veci :) mount celeho zarizeni proste nejde
<mirda> ondrusu: a mas to tam i napsany:
<mirda>  Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)?
<mirda> ondrusu: rad jsem poradil :) od ted si to budes pamatovat :)
<ondrusu> nejak jsem tomu nerozumel... ale uz si to budu pamatovat, on ten debian neni spatna vec, jen vedet co a jak.
<mirda> debian je bezva, zadne prekvapeni, je stabilni :)
<mirda> ad ty prekvapeni - v kubuntu se mi najednou pripojovaly flashky a disky do /media/user/disk_name misto puvodniho /media/disk_name
<mirda> a dela to i v mintu co jsem zaslechl
<mirda> tohle debian myslim nedela
<ondrusu> ale ubuntu to dela automaticky
<surstromming> drogy den!
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-24
<prokop> zdravicko
<prokop> muzu mit dotaz ohledne SW centra v ubuntu? Potrebuji synchronizovat instalovane aplikace mezi 2 PC , oba mam vedle sebe zapnute, v obou zaple SW centrum a okno synchronizace SW. Oba prihlaseny na stejny ucet na Ubuntu One, ale presto se navzajem PC vubec nevidi... Nezapomnel jsem napr nekde nastavit tuto moznost na netu Ubuntu One nebo tak podobne? Diky
#ubuntu-cz 2015-11-20
<Guest98101> Ahoj, neni zde nekdo ze zapadu cech ?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-11-22
<Grayfoox> ahoj
<Gray_> zdar
<Gray_> je tu někdo kdo mi poradí s termiálem?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-11-26
<Guest9780> Pekny vecer preji. Nevim jestli jsem ve spravem miste, ale zkusim to... :) Rad bych koupil novy desktop se 100% podporou Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ucel bude jako pracovni stanice (programovani, docker,...) a zaroven office server kde mi pobezi nejake servisy jako file server, docker, Apache,.. Hledam doporuceni na vyrobce / prodejce ci konkretni model. Libi se mi system76.com ale preferoval bych neco lokalnejsiho co se neb
<Guest9780> ude posila pres pul sveta. Pokud pisu na spatnem miste, budu moc rad za doporuceni, kam jinam se obratit. Diky moc! P.
